# CLOMID CHICKS THE OLDIES PART 10 ....



## Suzie

Happy Chatting 

 to all

xx


----------



## bubbleicious

thanks olive- lets hope this is the one we get to announce our bfp's on! now all i need is someone to talk to.....


----------



## scratch

I'm here just mad busy


----------



## KerryB

Morning....feel so   for B3ndy. really thought this would be the one.

Bad weekend....dh's Grandma died on Saturday, just waiting to hear when the funeral is. DBB will probably go mental I've got to have a day off but quite frankly today I don't care. Had a terrible eating weekend, and the   just showed up. Great.

Back soon. Hope veryone is ok.

xxxx

PS. No snow at home but some in Wilmslow.


----------



## scratch

awww Kerry hun sorry the witch got you. I know what you mean about B3ndy we are all so close it feels like it has happened to me if you catch my drift. 

sorry about dh's granny is he ok?


----------



## KerryB

Yeah he's ok. She hadn't been well for a quite a while. Bless her. Worried about his Grandad now though, they were inseperable. 

I know what you mean, gutted too.


----------



## scratch

it must be so hard when they have been together for sooooo long.

I feel really deflated today. dont know if it it being back at work or just all this if crap


----------



## bubbleicious

morning girls, bit of a downer this monrning isn't it? Can't stop thinking about b3ndy   feel so helpless with all of this ttc lark, can't do anything to help each other other than offer kind words  

we had a phone call this morning from DP's ex wife saying that DD wants to come and life with us- i really am not sure i could cope with this- I can't get pg, yet would have to live as if we had kids. Please tell me if i am just being completely selfish   I am not allowed to discipline her in any way either, i understand that i should go to DP for him to do it, but that doesn't exactly help when he's not in the room as she knows i won't/can't say anything. I know she's not mine but its my house too, my furniture etc and i feel i shoudl have some say in what she does.
We also had another phone call saying that the workshop had been broken into over the weekend(from our business that went last week/week before). It was our only hope of selling stuff to pay off some debts and possibly fund private treamtent and now thats gone too. DP startednew job this morning and has had to rush off to meet police- hope it is still ok with his new job. 

kerry- you aswell?   wish the stupid b!tch would take a hike and leave us all for a good while   

b3ndy, if you're reading, i hope to god you're ok, are you on your own or have you got someome to spend some time with you? I remember reading DH was away until tomorrow? You must be so strong xxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB

Hmmm....difficult one hun. Have you spoken to DP about it?


----------



## bubbleicious

we've had numerous talks/arguement about it in the past as when she visits at the weekend i am not allowed to say anything to her in casei upset her, so not just telling her off, I'm not allowed to ask her not to do something, which i don't class as telling her off. I just spend the weekend in my own home feeling like i'm the one that is visiting and I have to just walk round pretending i don't see her do stuff. Little things like she'll ask for something to eat, then not eat it, then she'll get something else every time so theres no wrong in asking for food and wasting it. I have spoke to DP about it but he says that its his job to tell her what to do not mine, but i still think that even if he is the one dishing out the discipline it should be something that we agree mutually before hand which he doesn't agree with and says that he should make the rules on his own and i should just go along with it. help!


----------



## KerryB

As his partner and the fact its your home surely you should be allowed to say what she can and cant do in it? Thats  ... Is this an instruction from his Ex or from him? How old is she?


----------



## bubbleicious

a bit of both of them to be honest. His ex says that i am not allowed to raise my voice to her or even tell her not to do something. They are not the nicest family and the threats to come and 'sort me out' used to appear at the slightest thing. Once i asked her not to tease the dog while he was shut in as he might scratch her face and she went home and told her mum who went ballistic- its madness. DP doesn't want me saying anything to her either, but i wonder how much of this is a knock on effect because he is worried about the grief it would cause with his ex. If he stood up for himself she would just stop him from seeing her...


----------



## KerryB

Its a difficult situation. I'd just talk to him about it calmly.


----------



## flowerpot

sorry girls, really busy will come back at 12 when on lunch.  I am so gutted for B3ndy, I can't stop thinking about her   

Kerry, before I forget I just wanted to let you know that I emailed CARE this morning about the weight requirements for treatment there, I thought I'd better just check that they don't have a maximum BMI etc.  Anyway, good news, they don't.  She said they don't have a  policy on BMI, but they advise to lose weight where possible to give ourselves the best chance, which of course is what we are doing.  At least we know we can't be refused. 

Bubbles, I will try and help you when i come back in a bit hun


----------



## flowerpot

PS. Kerry, sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## janie77

Morning Girls

B3ndy - if you reading this - I am so sorry       I feel so   for you, I honestly thought this was it for you.  We are all here for you when you feel ready  

Kerry so sorry about DH's Grandma   I know what you mean about worrying about his Grandad.  My Grandma passed away last year after a long illness and we were so worried about my Grandad - they had been married for 60 years, but he has surprised us all and is doing really well.  Sod DBB, let her go mental, the miserable old bag.  Sorry the witch got you too, what a naff weekend you have had  

Scratch - hope you feeling a lot better now and your not working too hard.  Was DD out in the snow last night then??  We have had a bit but its almost melted away now.

Flower - How are you doing??  Hope you got all the house stuff sorted after the storms last week.  Was the fight worth staying up until 5.30 for??

Tracy & Sarah - Hi, hope your both ok

Binty - Has the news sunk in yet??

Bubble - hope you manage to get everything sorted out with DP and his DD, sounds like an awkward situation.

I'm still off, am a bit bored now. 

Jane xx


----------



## scratch

hiya Jane  DD was in bed watching the snow from her bedroom window. she still goes to sleep really early(thank god). but she was gutted when the place wasnt covered this morning. and yes feeling a lot better. Only good thing is I lost 3 lbs with being poorly


----------



## janie77

Aww I bet she was gutted, more snow is forecost thought so she may get to play in it yet.  Glad your feeling better and well done with the 3lbs.

I feel so gutted for B3ndy


----------



## KerryB

Flower...thats good news hun. Pleased about that.

Janie...thanks hun. I'm sure GD will be ok when he's over the shock. Like yours they've been married a long, long time. How are you feeling? Any better?

Scratch...being ill is good for something then!   Well done you.

I'm trying to find things to do as its quiet this week, I hate when she's here and I'm not busy!


----------



## scratch

keep off ebay missy


----------



## KerryB

I will! Skint and need to pay for nails and hair this weekend! Might ask DH to pay towards as a valentines pressie! How sad is that!


----------



## scratch

i am skint too. january is never a good month as we got paid early for xmas so it is a 6 week month for me.


----------



## KerryB

Yeah DH was the same. Its the worst month definitely!


----------



## flowerpot

at least thats better kerry than our mates, she bought her DP a car battery for Valentines!!!    Great news about the BMI thingy isnt it, must admit I was a bit panicked this morning so felt a lot better after the email back.

Hiya Jane, how you feeling?

has anyone had an email from B3ndy today?  hope she is ok


----------



## flowerpot

sarah has her PCTthis morning doesnt she?


----------



## flowerpot

wonder if Binty is over the shock yet!!!


----------



## scratch

i have been emailing B3ndy. She is down but ok. she is keep ing a low profile at the mo I will send her your love


----------



## flowerpot

yes please hun, thanks. I was just going to check hotmail.  big kisses to her


----------



## scratch

just ordered a pair of skinny jeans and black faith knee boots. will probably look a right dick in them but you never know. I have to get some clothes sooner or later


----------



## flowerpot

you wont look a d'ck at all, they will be lovely on you. good for you.  trust me, i have seen you in the flesh and you will look good


----------



## scratch

thanks honey. I just need to get some confidence I think. I looked at Kerry when we met and I thought she looked brill you all did. but i just dont seem to be able to get past the temptation to only shop in Evans or buy stuff online.


----------



## scratch

home time for me now chicks

Have a top evening whatever your doing

s xxx


----------



## flowerpot

take a picture of you in them and send them to me, i'll tell ya!  see ya chick


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls  

I am soooo sad for B3ndy (she text me earlier) I hope she is OK....B3ndy sending you a massive hug 

kerry - you too sorry to hear your news 

Binty - Wow ! Amazing news...hope you aren't working too hard as you and your precious cargo are the most important thing now  

Had my PCT....they will phone me later with the results...on the way back I had B3ndy's text and I   I hate IF and I am sooo scared of never getting another BFP I can't be   positive and I am sick and fed up of showing my private bits to doctors and flipping nurses  

I can't be bothered to chant every fecking month I have been doing chant's, spells, drinking pineapple juice, using a wheatbag and why ?  What for?  

I am going before I depress everyone  

No snow here BTW


----------



## flowerpot

Awwwwww hun   I understand where you are coming from chick, really I do.


----------



## KerryB

Been emailing B3ndy too, she seems a bit brighter. I said we're all here for her, she knows we are. 

Sarah...chin up missy, remember PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA.....  

Flower...  at the car battery!

Just told DBB the funeral is on Monday and she goes "Oh, will it be an all dayer?" I said yes its in Portsmouth! She goes "Well I'll ring payroll and tell them your having an uppaid day"!!!! She's such a cow! So much for compassionate leave! Silly 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

I hate DBB   what a witch .....

feel better already girls


----------



## flowerpot

she is such a silly moo


----------



## flowerpot

kerry, there is a Manchester Care IVF thread starting http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73674.0 in case you havent seen it


----------



## tracyb

Work has calmed down a bit now, both printer's have decided to go wrong today, what a pain  

B3ndy, have e-mailed you but again sending you huge hugs   

Kerry, sorry to hear about dh Nan and DBB being such an   .  Also sorry AF turned up.  Are you going to wait another month before you use your last clomid?

Flower, good news about the BMI policy, but keep up the great work

Scratch, sorry I missed you but I am sure the jeans and boots will look great 

Jane, how you feeling, are you back at work?

Binty, I think you are still off work today, I hope you are taking it easy 

Sarah, I hear what you are saying, I had a similar rant to dh last week!!!  It certainly gets you down when you do all you can and other people do f all and manage to get pg so easily!!!     But you will get another BFP and have a baby, I just can't tell you when that will be. I hope your PCT results are ok.


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Flower I will have a look  

Tracy...think I will wait another month hun yes. Try and get a stone off before I do it so 8lbs to go. Sounds liek your printers have MoOnday blues!


----------



## tracyb

I have laods to do before I go, say I will say bye now.

Have a great evening and wrap up warm


----------



## flowerpot

Will say  girls as going in 10 mins and FF seems to be running really slow for me today.

B3ndy, thinking of you  and Kerry, your dh too 

See ya girls, have a lovely evening 
xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye everyone....just had my results back for PCT....borderline again so going back on Wednesday morning for a re-test   more poking and prodding down there again  

have a good evening everyone.


----------



## KerryB

What do they actually test hun?


----------



## sarahstewart

We have to have sex the night before and then they scoop out my mucus and sperm and see if my mucus is killing off the sperm......it seems they probably are......some cons don't like doing the tests but I asked to have them done cos I felt I needed to know.


----------



## janie77

everyone, think I have missed you all now though.

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB

I'm here Janie...

Oh Sarah, is that what they said? I would like to have that done too. Just to be sure. can you imagne me asking DBB for time off for that, crikey she'd go ballistic!


----------



## KerryB

Right logging off. Have a nice night ladies  
xxxx


----------



## janie77

See ya Kerry.

Sorry have not been on much


----------



## binty

Hi all

Probably missed you all by now.  Has today off as holiday so I could finish my assignment in peace  

B3ndy.. thinking of you hun  
Scratch.. good to hear you back hope you are feeling a lot better and dd doesn't go to mad over the snow
Kerry.. so sorry to hear about dh grandma - DBB sounds like a bee with an itch for her response to you having monday off - sorry witch got you hun
Sarah.. sorry the results are borderline hun hopefully they will be better on Wednesday - keeping my fingers crossed  
Flower.. hope your well
Janie.. how are you getting on - morning/midday/evening sickness has hit me already  
Tracey..been taking it really easy - had already booked today off to finish my assignment which is all done just need to check it tomorrow with a fresh set of eyes
Bubble.. I think you need to speak to DP about his daughter before you agree as you said its your home so you should be able to lay down some ground rules.

Still can't believe its happened but its starting to sink in now we've had a chat about lots of things but we are going to wait till the scan before we plan too much as I don't want to ginx us.  But saying that Dh has insisted on wrapping me up in cottonwool   I'm not allowed to lift a finger to help - well apart from making dinner that is but even if I lift a pot with potatoes in he goes mad.

I'm back at work tomorrow so will try to log on and chat after I've got through my emails  

Have a good night everyone

Binty


----------



## sootycat

I have probably missed all you chatterboxes now as I have been back at work today. Feeling much better now and only have a little bit of pain left from the lap.  

AF arrived yesterday, so have now booked my appointment at the Dr's to have my implant to stop my cycles for a few months.... 

B3ndy, I am sorry you have had bad news. Sounds like the witch has been waiving her wand at all of us this weekend!!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## *Bev*

Hello ladies

I'm sorry i've not been on much lately, i'm still thinking of you all and sending plenty of positive vibes your way...

Flower - Check you out with the weight loss, just seen your ticker - congratulations.

Kerry - Hello babe, sorry to read about your loss.  Hope the funeral goes as well as can be expected.

Binty - Can't believe I missed your BFP thread, so so pleased for you.

B3ndy - I'm so sorry hun, I hope you and DH are looking after eachother.

Janie - How's it going hun?  Well I hope...

Sarah - I'm sorry to read your PCT results were borderline, I hope the re-test shows an improvement.  Good for you for insisting on the test, sending you   vibes.

Sootycat/ Bubbleicious  

We are all doing well here, I can't believe Alex is nearly five months old i'm going back to work on 19th March so i'll be around more for    

Right i'd better go and spend sometime with DH!!

Love to you all

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies  

Kerry - its rather awkward explaining a PCT to people yes  

Binty - Dh is right to wrap you in cotton wool  

B3ndy -  thinking of you.

Bev - Hiya hun...good to see you.

Flower, Scratch, Sooty, Bubble, tracy et al - Morning....will try and do personals later.

isn't it cold today


----------



## scratch

Morning

It is freezing!!!!

Just atching up on bits and bobs back in a bit

s xx


----------



## scratch

got a bit of a shock last night. I took dd to the doc's as she keep complaining of sore feet. and they say she is flat footed (like DH) and she has to be refferred to a cons for treatment. Dont ask me why but I was gutted for her. Now she will have to have arches in her shoes and she has to wear glasses to.  To me she looks so cute with her "goggles" but I know that most kids dont wear them so she stands out. i just feel so sad for her but have to make it light hearted so she doesnt feel different. God I am so sad arent i


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

What a cold one today!!!

Will be back in a bit to catch up properly


----------



## bubbleicious

morning girls, sorry no time for personals am doind a mountain of paperwork for the factor company so that we can get all the loose ends from the business tied up. 

scratch- don't worry hun- i have extremely flat feet and have suffered from knee problems and back problem- but this was because it was left as they didn't know how to treat it then. You have noticed it early and its great if it can be sorted with insoles. By the way the next stage is physio which isnt painfull at all, quite relaxing actually so please try not to worry too much as there shouldn't be any lasting effects or damage whatsoever xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girlies

phew, couldnt get on line this morning, wasnt impressed 

Sarah, sorry about the PCT results, hope the next test gives you better results   I remember one of our nurses who found out the sperm was being killed by her mucus, she went on to have two little bubbas with assisted reproduction, keep your chin up 

Scratch, don't worry about DD. she will be just fine. She looks absolutely gorgeous in her glasses.  dh works with a woman whose daughter comes in with glasses and he loves her to death said she is so cute 

Bev, hello hunny, lovely to see you 

Binty, good girl, behave yourself and no stress at work missy 

Kerry, how are you today hun?

B3ndy, thinking of you 

Tracy, bubbles, Jane, Sooty and everyone else hope you are all ok?

We had a huge powercut in our area last night, the first one was about 6pm so the house alarm was going off when we got home. Then we went to bed at 8.30 (after our 5.30 am stay up saturday night we needed it!!!  ) only for another powercut between midnight and 2.30 am, alarms going off, radio alarm clock off (had to set wake up calls on the mobiles) then another powercut about 4.30!!  All I could think of was god I never blowed my hair after the gym and I wont be able to sort it out in the morning with straighteners


----------



## sarahstewart

Scratch - DD is beautiful hunny   its understandable to feel how you do though.

I wore my PJ's socks and dressing gown to bed last night....no DH to keep me warm only my 3 babies


----------



## flowerpot

must admit Sarah, I normally sleep in the nude, but i was nearly getting up for PJ's and socks last night. especially with us being up and down sorting the alarms etc out!  I've left my heating on at home on low, brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## scratch

snap I wore the same in bed very sexy. DH is on lates and doesnt get home until 11pm and it is bms week. So I let him off last night but I told him he must wake me up and "do the deed" 

sarah  sorry about the PCT results. We were told a similiar thing about my mucus. The cons said that my mucus liked to eat the swimmers   so the corterised my cervix to try and stop me making the mucus 

s xxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

I am here just waiting for DBB to go out. Back soon.

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

ohhh scratch everytime you mention that I cringe and cross my legs  

Hurry up DBB and bog off


----------



## scratch

the things we do hey!!!!

Still freezing in here i have just ordered a heater


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, hope the PCT gets better results tomorrow.  I guess IUI will help though?

Scratch, sorry to hear about dd feet, but as they have noticed early, they will be able to sort them out.  DH is on lates next week, so I will have to try and stay awake for BMS too  

Kerry, tell DBB to hurry up and go out  

Flower, sounds like you had a very eventful night, just what you need when you are trying to get an early night!!

B3ndy, hope you are feeling a little better today  

Binty, I guess you are plowing through those e-mails, don't you dare skip lunch or stay late  

Jane, are you still off work?  Take it easy when you go back  

Bubble, hope you manage to get everything sorted with the factoring company.

I am now on cd8 so will be starting BMS in a couple of days.  Trying to be positive and believe it will work      It would be great if it did work this cycle as then I could cancel my IVF appointment.


----------



## binty

Morning lovelies

Scratch.. sorry to hear about dd's feet but they've found out early enough to help
Kerry.. tell DBB to go away so you can chat to us all
Sarah.. I was the same and dh put another duvet on top of me too  
Flower.. [email protected]@er the alarms last night just what you needed - not.  Hopefully you can get an early one tonight
Bubble.. good luck with paperwork hope you get it all sorted soon
Janie.. how are you today?
Bendy.. Hope your feeling a bit better today hun
Tracy.. good luck for this cycle hun
Bev.. Hi hun how are you getting on - Alex looks yummy
 anyone else I've missed

It is blinking   here today really didn't want to get out of bed and come to work.

Well best get back to it as I've only sorted through about half the emails I received.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

dont you over do it Missy


----------



## sarahstewart

I agree Flower.... 

Binty   take it easy


----------



## scratch

i m ight as well join in behave yourself lady and take it easy!!!!


----------



## binty

I promise I'm taking it easy.

Received call back from Cons secretary saying she will send my notes to him and they will arrange for scan probably on 1st February - approx 6 weeks


----------



## scratch

it will probably be a dildo scan at the stage. ooooo nice


----------



## binty

Gawd I hope not don't like them - will have to wait and see


----------



## scratch

they dont usually  do the abdo ones until after 10 weeks. They get a better picture with the internal one. sorry to be the bearer of bad news but be prepared


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry binty but it will deffo be a dildo one


----------



## scratch

i am still freezing. Just typed a letter for dd's school requesting permission for her to skip school for 2 days when she goes to Egypt next month. She is going anyway but it is always polite to ask. Tough [email protected] if they say no she is ready to rumble. and I have my whole week planned minus madam just a sulky dog and hamster to deal with


----------



## binty

Oh well better to know now rather than when I turn up   at least its for a good reason.

Scratch.. That's right tell them to suff it if they say no - what right do they have anyway

Going to get some lunch soon will chat later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

you'll be fine Binty, you'll be so excited i'm sure


----------



## scratch

oooo just had a meal booked by work for next friday. They are taking some of us to the new hilton hotel in town (the big glass tower) for a freebie. should be good just need something to wear now and I better get my hair cut. the women here are sooooo *****y


----------



## flowerpot

oooh lovely Scratch, one word of warning, if its windy avoid the rotating door!

Binty, did you do anything different this month apart from a marathon BMS session   Any new supplements or anything?  

I'm just wondering if I should start taking stuff now so I have several months to "dose up" before treatment.  one of the ex clomid chicks from 2005 (who got a bfp) lent me a really good endo book with a guide to fertility and nutrition, i should dig that out and have another read


----------



## scratch

thanks flower I will need to check if Kerry is still on the met then I should know what the wind situation will be


----------



## flowerpot

couple of girls in work went last weekend to the bar/coffee bar on the 24th floor, £8 for a glass of vino (small). £12 for a large one   Lovely views of the City though


----------



## binty

The only things I did differently were I lost over 1/2 stone before Christmas, remembered to take the pronatal vitamins and only had showers and not a bath.  Oh and mustn't forget the chanting from cd25 onwards  

I think it had more to do with the marathon session though - also was mnore relaxed this time as I'd already resigned myself to asking the cons to go the next step - IUI, IVF etc

It could be worth dosing up on the vits etc

Binty


----------



## bubbleicious

afternoon girls, i am still here but really busy. Have been trying to read all of your posts though so that i can do personals later. 

I am on CD29 today, 14 DPO, and temp is still up! (.)(.) really sensitive, almost throbbing and don't like it when i get cold as they hurt more. Hoping this may be the one!     

Enjoy the rest of your day girls, hopefully catch up later. x


----------



## scratch

cheers Flower. I had already decided to drive as I cant be bothered getting home so the drink shouldnt be a problem. the rest is paid for so I am going to eat my bonus!!!

should be a laugh but dreading the "look what she is wearing" comments and "have you seen how much she eats"


----------



## binty

Scratch - Stuff em enjoy yourself


----------



## scratch

sounds like a plan I think I need to toughed up a bit. I said I wasnt going to go and dh went nuts at me. he said if I dont go the rest of them get more money to drink out of the kitty so he said I have to go to get my share. Luckily my collegue is the same as me so we can at least sit togehter.

Nearly time to go home I just want to go now and thaw out.


----------



## flowerpot

Balls to them Scratch, stuff em. And they won't think that. They will think Wow look how good she looks   When are your jeans and boots due to arrive?

Binty, ta chuck 

Bubbles   I too have horrendous sore boobs, they hurt at the gym last night. My AF is due tomorrow/thurs though


----------



## flowerpot

BTW, dont worry if i'm not on line one day this week, AF due anytime from tomorrow so if its a bad one I'll stay off x


----------



## scratch

good for you. I have started taking time off when I get af. you dont get any better thought of for coming in

My boots should be here this afternoon or tomoorow. I bought a per una jacket to so I might have a bit of an outfit but not sure yet will have to see them all together

I am off now chicks. Have a lovely evening and keep wrapped up as it is gonna be a cold one

s xxx


----------



## flowerpot

see ya chick, drive carefully.

back in a bit...need to get some work done!!! x


----------



## bubbleicious

aw good luck for you too then flower! It would be nice if at least one of us could get a bfp if we are both due the witch at the same time xxx


----------



## flowerpot

no chance of me bubbles, its all down to you    x


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower did you and DH not bother this month?  I can't remember  

I am sooo bored today....I have loads to do but can't be bothered  

Bubble


----------



## flowerpot

nope!  we've stopped ttc now for a few months, not been doing so since about November I think. Just having normal lovely sex   I have no idea what my CD's ever are, only the date of when my next AF is due so I can start dosing up on PK's.  I won't be ovulating now anyway.  Must admit I have thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry I had forgotten Flower   Mmmm lovely normal sex


----------



## flowerpot

its alright chick, there is a lot of us to keep up with 

 Mmmm lovely!!!


----------



## flowerpot

where's kerry?


----------



## sarahstewart

I don't know   she was waiting for DBB to go out wasn't she?


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, yeah I am bored now, work has gone quiet now and all I can think about is what if I don't get a BFP and the IVF doesn't work, what shall I do then!!  I keep telling myself off as I should be concentrating on here and now and being positive.  I see you posted about Binty on the "Lesley thread", I had a look back at the original thread and Binty was told she would fall pg by the end of the year, so only a few weeks out!  I am so hoping she is right for both of us as we should both have some happy news by around March, the waiting will be over and you will be starting a new chapter and I should have a BFP.  

Flower, can't remember what normal sex is, is has been so long  

Bubble, fingers crossed for you      

Kerry, where are you  Is DBB keeping you busy


----------



## binty

Hi all,

Kerry.. where are you??
Flower/Sarah.. dh started to get frisky ladt night but I told him no until after the scan - he said he's looked it up and its ok up until last 3 months   Think I'm just a bit scared that something will happen  
Bubble.. sending you   for later this week

Well best get some work done will try to chat later.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

dont blame you Binty, if it was me dh wouldnt get anywhere near me!


----------



## tracyb

Binty, they only advise you to avoid sex up to 12 weeks if you have previously had a mc and I think they also say the same if you have had IVF.  Do what you feel comfortable with, personally I wouldn't but then I have had mc's.


----------



## *Bev*

Just a quickie Binty, scan WILL be dildocam i'm afraid - but as you say its for a good cause and sooo worth it...  I'm sure you've already looked it up but don't panic if you don't see a heatbeat at 6w, it was 8w5d before we saw Alex's which is quite normal.  Also my poor DH was STARVED of sex too until 20w where we did "it" once and haven't done "it" since - poor man..... I have my reasons, long story!!!!  Hope your feeling OK.

Bev xx


----------



## binty

I feel fine just a bit queasy when I eat or smell food cooking otherwise ok.


----------



## flowerpot

How gorgeous is little Alex, he is getting so big!!!


----------



## *Bev*

flowerpot said:


> How gorgeous is little Alex, he is getting so big!!!


Shuuuush i'm trying not to notice him getting bigger!!!


----------



## KerryB

I am here! Sorry ! Had a customer come before lunch I had to show some artwork to, then DBB was back, then mammoth cards game at lunch as DBB went out so we sneaked an extra half hour for lunch! Back now having finished all my work!


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, here's us thinking DBB had you working hard but you were playing cards


----------



## KerryB

I know I'm terrible


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Bev - yep Scratch and I had already advised her it WOULD be a dildo cam....lovely things that they are  

Kerry - CARDS!!!!!!  

Binty - As soon as I get a BFP (if ever!!!!) there will be no sex until after 12 weeks   

Tracy - You OK hun

Flower - you busy at work hun?


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, yeah I am ok thanks, just a bit fed up with it all!!  I take so many vitamins, meds, chinese herbs, acupuncture, careful what I eat and drink and sometimes I think WHY??  I am thinking of becoming a drug addict


----------



## KerryB

Or an alcoholic! That seems to help these teenagers get PG!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh I know I am the same....when I read the trans fats thing on Saturday I thought what  the feck  I know loads of unhealthy people that have 6 kids and eat crap like McD's every day (not friends might I add)


----------



## tracyb

I am also thinking of starting smoking


----------



## flowerpot

Just been onto amazon, needed some more books, i like girlie trash   anyway, has anyone read the Shopaholic books by Sophie Kinsella?  I absolutely love them and she has a new one coming out next month "shopaholic and baby" - I've pre-ordered it!!! can't wait!!  Easily pleased


----------



## flowerpot

I'm thinking of stopping alcohol  I only have some wine at the weekend though


----------



## tracyb

Flower, no what you need to do is drink more


----------



## flowerpot

that will go down well at our IVF appointment... "so Mrs Flower, how much alcohol do you consume?"   "Erm....a bottle of wine a night "   

seriously tho, dh has stopped altogether, i feel i should do the same its only far. although i have the added pressure of the diet as well where he can munch on chocs and sweets!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Going in about 5 mins girls, have a lovely evening 

xxxx


----------



## tracyb

Bye Flower, seriously if you can stop if will help with your weight loss but don't put yourself under too much pressure.


----------



## KerryB

I'm not drinking much either at the moment. Not going out much so not being tempted. When we stay in we only drink squash or water, or the accasional diet coke/lemonade! Lots of fun in our house!


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye everyoneXXXX

Flower - love those books must pre-order mine too


----------



## scratch

I am totally fed up.   My new boots and skinny jeans came and I look a right dick in them like I thought I would   So i am just parcelling them up to send back. why cant I ever find any clothes I like anymore


----------



## tracyb

In january no one really goes out much or drinks, it is normally a good month to be healthy.

I had a few glasses of wine last week but  nothing at the weekend.  I am out this Saturday, we are going to see Cirque du Soleil at the Royal Albert Hall in the afternnon then into the West End for a few drinks and a meal, so I might have to have a few drinks


----------



## scratch

sorry that was a very me me me post


----------



## tracyb

Bye Sarah, have a nice evening  

Sratch, when your body shape changes it can be really hard to find the right clothes.  I lost 4 stone about 10 years ago (all back on now!!) and got down to a size 10/12 and I found it so hard to choose clothes that were right for my new shape, just keep trying new things, you will get there


----------



## KerryB

Scratch I'm sure you don't look a right dick, your just not used to seeing yourself in those clothes. Show DH I'm sure he'll think you look wonderful! Either that or take a picture and email it to me, I'll tell you! It does take time to get used to wearing different stuff, you'll get there sweetie I promise.


----------



## scratch

thanks chicks I am sat here   dd thinks I am mad but I just wanted to look nice for our weekend instead of looking likee a frumpy mum


----------



## sarahstewart

Scratch - I am sure you don't look a dick  hun   email Kerry and she will tell you  

love you lotsXXXXX remember you are BEAUTIFUL!  (WE ALL ARE!!!)


----------



## tracyb

Kery, get a reading done, I have replyed on the other thread


----------



## scratch

right I have sent the boots back and the jeans and ordered a size smaller jeans and a bench shirt dress and some ballerina pumps. I think it was the jeans tucked in the boots wasnt really me. So maybe this will be ok fingers crossed.

and thanks girls for listening to me winge I must sound awful and after all your all trying so hard to loose weight but trust me it isnt easy once you have got there. I never had this trouble when I was a size 26

I love you all very very much x


----------



## KerryB

I bought knee highs after xmas in Evans (huge calves!) and don't know what to wear them with! I do look a dick with jeans tucked n due to my tree truck thighs (no dening that girls!) but I will hang on to them!

Scratch....smaller jeans will be better hun!


----------



## scratch

I have big thighs to and I just think I am a little tall for the jeans tucked in. So maybe flat pumps and a shirt dress should be ok with the skinny jeans


----------



## KerryB

You'll look fab!


----------



## KerryB

I'm off to walk Max in the vane hope I'll burn off a pound for weigh in...not likely!! 

Love ya's

xxxxx


----------



## binty

Looks like I missed you all this afternoon

Will try to keep up tomorrow

Have a good night all

Binty


----------



## janie77

Hi Girls

So sorry I haven't been on today - went back to work   then had PC problems and have only just been able to get it all sorted.  Anyway am going home now.  Haven't been able to read back through the posts but will try to catch up tonight from home.

Hope you are all ok.

Jane xxx


----------



## kim77

Oh Binty, I've just heard the news on the grape vine.  Big congrats hun.  So happy for you.

Kim xxx


----------



## janie77

Evening All

Have just had some time to read back through todays post - blimey you girls have had a good old chin wag today - its taken ages to read back through it all  

Sarah - sorry to hear you PCT results were borderline, I hope there is better news for you tomorrow, got my fingers crossed for you.  Good Luck.

B3ndy - Still thinking of you  

Bev - nice to "see" you.  Alex is so gorgeous.

Binty - Glad DH is looking after you.  We haven't had any sex since we found out about the BFP my gynae suggested no sex until after 12 weeks but to be honest I have gone completely off the idea anyway    I have already told DH that there will be no nookie for a good while yet    Sorry to hear the sickness has got you already, I think I may be starting to get over it now and I just have it mid morning and in the evenings and I think mine gets worse when I am very tired.  We had a six week scan and they did an external one, not sure why as we also had an 8 week one and they did that with the dildocam.  1st Feb will be here before you know it.

Scratch - sorry to hear about DD's feet, but its good that they noticed it early and then they can sort her out, I am sure she will be just fine.  I remember the photo that you had up of her, she is gorgeous, I have worn glasses since I was small and I remember my Mum telling me that she   when the optician said I needed them, but its really never bothered me and I quite liked looking a bit different from most of the other kids, I love my specs and even now I rarely bother with contacts as I just feel lost without my glasses.  DD looks lovely in hers.  I am sure you will have a great time at the Hilton and I bet you look fab, your just getting used to the new you thats all.

Flower - what a nightmare you had last night, how annoying when you needed an early night.  Hopefully you are tucked up in bed now and you get a much better night tonight.  Hope the witch doesn't give you too much of a hard time this month and your not in too much pain when she rears her ugly head.  You never know though she may just stay away.

Tracy - hope things have calmed down a little at work now.  Good luck for the BMS  

Kerry - I was reading through all of todays posts thinking, wheres Kerry?? Whats happened to Kerry and it sounds like you had a great afternoon at the office playing cards, why not hey?  DBB works you hard enough so you should enjoy it when you can!  Hope you had a nice walk with Max, its bl00dy freezing tonight so hope you wrapped up warm.  Are you going to get a reading with Lesley??

Bubble - sending lots of    - are you due to test tomorrow - I cant remember which day you said  .  Fingers crossed for you.

Kim -  

Hope I have remembered everyone, its hard work when you have missed a full day.

All ok here, went back to work today but not until lunch time - thought it would be best to ease myself back into it slowly and then when I got there my PC had some bad virus and it took me all day to get it sorted out so didn't get any work done really!  Am getting my hair cut tomorrow morning but then going into the office for a few hours, I'm starting to panic that I am getting behind with stuff.

Anyway, better get to bed.

love & hugs
Jane xxxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

OMg I think I might have ov pains wooohoooo it means for once it looks like something is working. Started bms last night so will keep it up.

How are we all today?? It is freezing here anyone got snow??

s xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks

Jane, you can only do what you can do in work hun, take it easy, don't over do things or get stressed.  You and Binty must behave 

Scratch, Kerrys words go for me too, if you wanna email any pics I will tell you honestly. I wont tell people they look good if they dont, not mates anyway   Have you tried putting the jeans over the boots but with a turn up if you know what I mean?  I sometimes where mine like that.  I havent ventured into skinny jeans teritory yet though, only bootleg 

 kim lovely to see you honey, I hoped you would hear about the BFP news 

Sarah,  with PCT today hun, hope you get better news 

Was on the beginning of the motorway this morning and it came on the radio that 3 lanes were blocked  so quickly turned off and came through Manchester city centre instead. Only took about 5 mins longer, I thought I was gonna be soooooo late!!


----------



## flowerpot

got tons to do so back in a bit. Scratch great news   get jiggy hon!!! x


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

Scratch, great news about the O pains, fingers crossed for you    

DH is on earlys this week and woke me up at 5am to tell me it was snowing!!!  We have only had a few cm, but it has settled.  My office is in middle of no where so my boss has told me to work from home today, fine by me


----------



## bubbleicious

Morning Girls, hope we are all well. Seems some of you have had snow- where's mine!    Haven't seen a drop yet although we do have ice and i'm walking up the road in a minute so will probably go @rse over.

Kerry- morning hun, how did weigh in go? Hope you enjoyed your walk with max x

Scratch- sorry to hear about your clothes dilemma- it is a bit strange when you lose weight as you think when you get there you'll be able to wear anything, but then when it happens its a different story! I only lost just over a stone, but my body shape changed completely and i fel unsure of myself for ages. Hope you enjoy your night out and i'm sure you will look fantastic in whatever you chosse to wear x Good luck that the pains are ov pains xx

Flower- you busy again today hun? Still hoping the witch stays away but if not i hope her visit is short and sweet and relatively pain free

Tracy- good luck for you bms! x

Sarah- sorry to hear your pct was borderline, hope the next one is better x

Jane- hope you are take it easy and enjoying yourself rather than getting stressed! Has the sickness died off a bit now then or is it still lurking? 

Bev- nice to hear from you hun, alex is sooooo cute! I remeber you posting your bfp so its nice to see the pics afterwards! x

B3ndy- hi hun, hope you are feeling brighter with everyday that passes. We are here if you fancy a chinwag about anything at all. x

 to everyone i've missed-probably loads my memory is [email protected]! x Hope everyone is well. I am 15DPO temp still up and no sign of af.Boobs killing.... will test friday if af doesn't show tomorrow as i will be 17 DPO. 

Speak later girls x


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning - just got into work.....took me nearly 2 hours to get to Bristol this morning   no snow here thou.

talk later.

SarahXXX


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

We had a little   but not much. Had gone now. Very cold though  

DBB going out soon thank goodness, and won't be back before I leave.

xxx


----------



## janie77

Morning All

It snowed here last night but it was all gone by this morning, the sun is out but it s still very cold - cant wait for the spring to get here.

Hope everyone is ok this morning

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch

sorry mega busy today. Off for my PDR see you all in a bit.

sarah hope the PCT went ok

s xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks Scratch.....told them not to bother phoning with results as I am seeing cons on Tuesday and I can't get back down there on Friday for a re-test anyway.

Good news you have ov pains hun  this is your month  

 everyone else sorry no personals I am so busy and soooo tired woke up at 5.30am and left for Bristol at 7am .....couldn't sleep very well last night cos I was so [email protected]@dy cold  


b3ndy - if you read this   hope you are OK


----------



## flowerpot

sorry girls, I am SO busy, I could bop somebody. Stupid bloody NHS targets, i can't get any work done because i'm sorting daft paperwork out for managers with clipboards grrrrrrr.

Just having lunch so popped on


----------



## janie77

Sarah - hope is better news when you get the results next week.

Flower - Grrrrr     

Going for my hair cut in a mo so will catch up with you all later

Jane xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

I am fuming cos I have just made a trip to the solicitors as they needed my ID for something and I took my passport and building society passbook as stated in the acceptable documents and the passbook was refused!!!!   why is it on their list then?


----------



## flowerpot

oh for goodness sake, you must be furious


----------



## sarahstewart

the girl on the desk was so rude I lost my temper and stormed out   just phoned and left a message for my solicitor to call me and have emailed her with my complaint.


----------



## scratch

good for you. I hate it when people dont do there job proper grrrrrrr


----------



## flowerpot

useless so and so's.  good for you    
Will you have to go back there then?


----------



## binty

Afternoon all,

Been a bit busy this morning but think I've managed to catch up with you all  

Kerry.. hope the walk with max was good and glad to hear DBB is out this afternoon
Scratch.. I do the same as Flower turn them up instead of tucking them in - you'll look fab in whatever you wear your stunning.
Janie.. I'm being very good and resting loads when I get home from work - you make sure you take it easy.  I've already told dh no nooky until after we see the cons.  
Sarah.. hope the results are better hun - can't believe it about the ID docs I would have   given them a piece of my mind
Tracey.. lucky you working from home
Kim..  thanks hun Ella looks so cute
Bubble.. sending you loads of     

 anyone else I've missed.

It's blinking   here today had a bit of   at home so put on my Timberlands to walk to the station and dh told me not to rush incase I slipped - saying that he could have got out of bed a dropped me at the station suppose he was too warm and cosy     No snow in London yet but no doubt its on its way  

Well best get some work done before I go for lunch

Binty


----------



## scratch

I give up with this place. they have changed the dinner do to Linen in the new Manchester 253 buidling. god only knows where that is!! I give up why cant they just stick to one thing.  I am startting to regret going. Oh and I have appplied to go on the show How to look good naked!!  I must be mad but i  think I need some help


----------



## flowerpot

what on earth is that Scratch!!
see if Linen has a website?

Just got some great info off Minxy on the prenatal board about what supplements to take. Been on H&B to price them up, will just check boots first


----------



## sarahstewart

Scratch - How to look good naked?   I will never look good naked  

Flower - what has minxy advised hun?  

Binty - gosh you don't seem as busy now than you used to hun are you taking easier at work?  

Tracy - Are you getting lots done working @ home?  

Kerry -you OK?  

Bubble/Janie and anyone else I have missed   and B3ndy   loads.

yep I will need to go back to solicitors but they can wait until next week until I have calmed down


----------



## bubbleicious

afternoon. sorry haven't been around much am trying to keep up with posts though

scratch- have they given a reason for change in venue? you sounded really excited about the other place too! Is your colleague definitely going, the one you said you would sit with?

binty- when is your appt with the consultant hun?

Sarah- how did you get on with your appt then?  I am assuming they will ring this pm with results. SOME solicitors are paid way too much when all they are good at is looking down their nose and being too opinionated    I hope you told her where to go. 

hello to anyone else, am still ploughing through paperwork but will be in the background keeping up with posts  


thanks everyone for the


----------



## tracyb

I have had asuch a busy day!!  I popped to Tesco this morning and when I got back, had a lie down, just eating lunch, so yes I am working hard from home    

Binty, great idea on the Timberlands, all our snow has melted now  

Flower, I find H&B better for vitamins, they often have offers on things and more choice

Sarah, I assume next week you will be gearing up to satrt IUI?

Be back soon, dh has just got in from work


----------



## KerryB

I am here....just finished cards - won the first lost the second! Not much to do this afternoon.

Flower...what supplements Hun? Will have a look. I need help with my cravings! Witchie recommended Chromium to me but not sure I should take it with Met or when TTC.

Binty...glad your OK honey, please be careful on the ice, even in your timberlands! 

Hi Sarah....I would be fuming too! 

Scratch....WHAT!!! You're a brave woman. I was going to say to you that I was thinking the other day I will look when I've lost weight, and it scares me. I guess we get so used to the way we look, and because I sometimes don't think I'm that fat I think "What if I look stupid when I'm 10st?" Maybe its psychological, but it's   isn't it. Good idea about the show tough. A friend of mine applied to What Not to Wear when Trinny & Susannah did it, she almost got thru but was pipped to the post, they filmed her and everything.

Janie, Tracy, B3ndy, Bubble ....  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

TRacy - if the snow has melted you could really go into work now then    yep hopefully starting IUI as soon as af arrives and this month I am taking provera to induce a bleed so could be as soon as next week  

Bubble - Hope you are still keeping up with us!!!!  I reckon we post the most on this board.....I admit most of the time we post [email protected] but I couldn't live without the oldies board  

Kerry - Cards again?  take it DBB is out then!!!!!


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi sarah, i am keeping up! To be honest i am a bit unsure of posting too much today, all i can think about is that the signs are promising but i cna't possibly be pg, i wouldn't be that lucky. So... have stayed of today for fear of coming across all the time as so self consumed  

Hope everyone is having a good day! x


----------



## tracyb

Kerry sounds like you are working as hard as me  

Sarah, how exciting     

Bubble, fingers crossed for you      Are you going to test tomorrow?

Just spent a few mins replying to some e-mails so must be time for another break    I am just going to do half hour on the treadmill, so I will be back later


----------



## flowerpot

bubbles -   

Kerry/Sarah have a nosey on the prenatal care board hun you will see my question with Natasha's reply.  By the time its all added up though I'm wondering if Zita West's vitamins will be easier and for the same price.   

Jane - am I right in thinking you had Zita West's vits?


----------



## bubbleicious

tracy- i am going to hold off until friday i think. If my temperature is still high tomorrow and friday morning that is. If it has dropped then i will leave it and know af is coming xx


----------



## tracyb

Flower, I take pregnacare, they are about £12.75 for 3 monts worth but Boots were doing 3 for 2.  DH takes a normal multivit.  We both take extra selenium and zinc.  I also take extra B6, Folic acid and B12 plus a couple of other things but these are mainly to help with my blood and immune system. 

Bubble, fingers crossed your temps stay high      

Be back soon xx


----------



## KerryB

We play cards most lunchtimes, as there is nothing else to do here in teh middle of nowhere! But we did run over again today as DBB was out we played 2 games! 

Bubble..... 

Flower....I'll check it out.


----------



## flowerpot

Anyone heard from B3ndy today?


----------



## flowerpot

here you go kerry http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82444.0 I've heard lots of good reports on Coenzyme


----------



## janie77

Just got back - I have done no work again today!!!!

Flower - I did use Zita West Vits they are pretty expensive and to be honest they are probably no different from stuff you can buy at H&B.  Before that I used Folic Acid, Vit C, Zinc, Vit B complex and we drank pineapple juice and ate Brazil nuts for selenium.

Scratch - whats that all about - how to look good naked? 

Kerry - cards again  

Sarah - will your IUI be starting as soon as you get AF then?  Lots of luck for it  

Bubbles - are you testing tomorrow   

Binty - glad you are resting when you can

Tracy - sounds as though your having a good day

I better try an get some work done.


----------



## binty

I'm going home soon had some really sharp tugging pains this afternoon so will try to catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## janie77

Binty

Good idea to go home and rest up - I had the sharp tugging pain too and it scared me but my doctor said it was totally normal as its just the uterus expanding and ligaments stretching etc.  I still get a lot of twinges and pains try not to worry hun  

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot

rest up Binty, and don't worry like Jane says. The same happened to my SIL 

thanks jane for the vitamin info. I've been on H&B and when i've added up the stuff I want it doesnt come to that much over the ZW ones.  but its a lot if you want the womans and mans one at £18 each   Might have a look in asda tonight, some of their own brand stuff is just as good


----------



## KerryB

Binty...take care missy, thats an order  

Flower...I think I'll eb stocking up at H&B this weekend. 

I need to get my head round TTC again for this last cycle of Clomid. I might do it after my next AF. But going by this cycle that might not be until March. Plenty of time to lose weight and get healthy for it! And   that it works!! You never know.


----------



## flowerpot

good idea Kerry   Just focus on March being your big TTC month and thats what the diet is aiming for....its not that long. Just get through Feb and you are there


----------



## sarahstewart

Just emailed b3ndy and she is OK but staying away until she feels  

I just got a call from hospital they want to take some mucus from me tomorrow to test with donor sperm...and want DH in Monday to give a sample to test with some donor mucus or fake mucus I am not sure   then we have our appointment Tuesday.

Have a nice evening everyone, I am off home in a while it looks like it could snow here!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

goodness sarah thats interesting. They are being good and thorough though which is great news.

I'm going too soon girlies 
have a lovely evening xxx


----------



## janie77

Sarah they are being thorough aren't they. Thats good though.

Have a nice evening Sarah and Flower xxxx


----------



## bubbleicious

sarah- glad they are carrying out all the relvant tests though hun, don't often get enough tests done   
have they told you what will happen depending on the results?


----------



## KerryB

Bye girls.

Bubble...have you heard about the job?


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi kerry- yea i have i got it!            

got an induction afternoon on friday(oh no thats test day!) and then start on monday! 

DP got his job was supposed to start monday but they broke into our old workshop over weekeend and stole everything(including his work tools), so he just waiting for the new ones to arrive and should be starting tomorrow. They have been really good about hwats happened so we will be back to normality soon!


----------



## janie77

Bubble thats great news


----------



## KerryB

hun thats great news!

Janie...I've emailed Lesley about a reading and had a very quick reply. What do I need to ask her? And how do I pay? Do I type questions or just a bit about myself, I'm a bit stuck!


----------



## janie77

Kerry - how exciting.  I emailed her a photograph of myself an one of my Grandma.  I didn't tell her anything, and I paid through my Paypal Account - do you have one??  If not I think you can send her a cheque.

When are you having the reading done?


----------



## KerryB

So if I email her a picture, do I need to ask anything along with it or just ask for a general reading? Sorry to be dense!   I do have a paypal account so I can pay thru that.


----------



## janie77

I just asked her for a general reading, but I think you can ask questions if there is something that you really want to know.  I told her nothing about TTC and thats what she was talking about the most.  And your not dense at all, I didn't have a clue either to begin with!  let me know how you get on.

I'm off now, had enough for today and I need a rest.

have a lovely evening everyone

Jane xxx


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, I just sent a photo of me and dh and asked what the future held for us.  I didn't give her any clues.

Are you having a phone or e-mail reading?

Bubble, well done on the job  

Binty, make sure you rest but it is normal as Jane said to feel twinges  

Think I have missed everyone else


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks, its another freezing one!

Bubbles, great news on the job!!

how is everyone today? xxx


----------



## bubbleicious

Morning everyone! 

Blimey its chilly here. Just got up to find we have no milk  

Tracy- good luck on your reading- will you be letting us know what she says?  

Janie- hope you had a good rest hun, i bet your constantly tired at the moment 

Sarah- you had your test/results yet hun? 

Nothing to report here. I ov'd 16 days ago and temp is still up so no sign of   Will test tomorrow if no news by then  

  to everyone else.wram up warm won't you its blimmin


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies  

kerry - I did the same as Janie & Tracy and asked for a general reading..... 

Flower - Its very chilly here today   

Bubble - Good news about the job, well done you   Have a good feeling about you this month ...gl for testing  

Tracy, Scratch, B3ndy, Janie and anyone else I have missed  

I woke up to blood and mouse guts everywhere this morning   [email protected]@dy Milton is the mouse catcher.....Bow and Freddie catch mice and leave them as pressies but Milton has to try and eat them.....its gross


----------



## bubbleicious

Oh wow sarah thats quite unusual isn't it? My cat used to catch them and play with them, but used to unintentionally hurt them inside.I had to get ex to kill one as it was in great pain from being flicked around the garden and bitten


----------



## bubbleicious

Talking about creeping up on me. Shows over girls.   has just arrived


----------



## sarahstewart

I had to kill one once as it was nearly dead and I couldn't see it in pain any longer...dh said he did not love me afterwards cos I was a murderer  

Is it unusual for cats to eat a whole mouse?  Milton usually eats it all except what looks like the bladder  

Bubble -  hun I am so sorry


----------



## scratch

morning

Awww bubbles sending you a big squeeze

Sarah  That sounds really interesting about the donor mucus and stuff

how are we all? It is freezing in here today I cant wait to go home

Binty  how are you? The twinges are normal as everything moves about. I know it is frightening though

s xxx


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

Bubble, sorry AF crept up on you    I had a reading done last October, i was just letting Kerry know what I did.

Sarah, do you have to go back to the clinic again today?

Hi to everyone else, I must dash as loads to do before I leave at 1pm for acupuncture and I am having my haird cut after then starting BMS today, so busy busy busy


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

I will email Lesley a photo today. I wanted to send one of my grandparents but I forgot to bring it in. Never mind. I will let you know what she says. Bit nervous about it really but it will be ok.

Bubble...sorry the  got you hun.

xx


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Sarah.. sounds like they are testing you for everything.  My cats eat the whole mouse but play with rats.  I think its natural for them to kill and eat them my friends cat catches pidgeons eats the whole lot apart from the beak  

Kerry.. when i had my reading it was over the phone we arranged a time and she called me asked if there was anything in particular but I told her I just wanted a general reading.  It was really quite spooky what she came back with.

Tracy.. I could never have acupuncture as I'm scared of needles.  Are you going for a new look?

Bubble.. well done on the job - sorry witch got you

Scratch.. its freezing here too - taken me 2 hours to get to work this morning blinkin tubes  was supposed to be in for a meeting at 8:30 missed that  

Flower.. how are you today?

Bendy..  

 anyone else I've missed

Thanks for all the reasurance yesterday girls the twinges have calmed down now and had a really good nights sleep 9 - 6    but still feel really tired.  Do you think I'll be alright playing darts tonight?

Well best try to get some work done will pop back on later

Binty


----------



## janie77

It is soooo cold today  

Bubble - so sorry the wicked witch got you  

Tracy - sounds as though your going to be busy  

Sarah - I have never heard of a cat actually eating a mouse before.  How are you today?  

Kerry - hope the reading goes well - are you having a phone reading or email??

Scratch - have you warmed up yet??

Binty - how are you today??

B3ndy - hope your ok  

Flower - Hope your not working too hard

I am just doing  a half day today and have loads to do.

Jane xxx


----------



## janie77

Binty - glad your feeling better, you must have posted while I was typing.


----------



## scratch

where is everyone


----------



## bubbleicious

i am here scratch, just keeping off a bit today as the  turned up today x


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry scratch I typed a long post earlier and lost it   have been pretty busy this morning and am leaving in an hour to get to the clinic.

Dh said that its weird my mucus is gonna be mixed with donor sperm and that its like me having an affair without the sex  

Bubble


----------



## bubbleicious

at your DP sarah! I guess it is a bit strange, but its not like the donor actually has to get it up there is it?   At least it will tell you something whether bad or good. HOping its good though xx


----------



## sarahstewart

my DH is a complete nutter bubble....he makes me   everyday    

I forgot to tell you DH has a job interview today for a large national company which is based in our local town so would take him 5 mins to get to work rather than 40mins  he gets it.  He likes his job at the moment it would just be more convenient if he worked locally.


----------



## bubbleicious

ah thats fantastic, when does he go? Hope he gets it


----------



## scratch

fingers crossed for dh and the mucus


----------



## janie77

I'm here - just really busy and I want to leave at 12.30.

Sarah - lots of luck to your DH for the job and fingers crossed for the results on your mucus and the donor sperm - hope you get some good news.


----------



## KerryB

I'm here...inbetween ringing suppliers for prices! Getting hungry now!


----------



## flowerpot

sorry girls, been so busy, I hate this place sometimes

Bubbles, sorry AF got you 

Sarah,  for your test and dh's interview of course

 everyone xxx


----------



## scratch

you lot are working to hard. I have just got the weather for Barclona and it is only bloody snowing!!!! So much for a warm weekend away


----------



## janie77

Girls, I am off now as I am on half day today as we have a plumber coming to the house - 3 of our radiators have packed in and theres something wring with the shower!!

Scratch are you off to Barcelona this weekend?? I thought it wasn't for a while yet.

Have a lovely afternoon girls, don't work too hard.  Will try to get back on later from home.

Love and hugs
Jane xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Scratch is it this weekend?  I hadnt realised it was so soon, thought it was Feb sometime?

See ya Jane x


----------



## scratch

next weekend. and I was looking forwrd to the warmth. Oh well dh says it wil be romantic


----------



## flowerpot

Awww it will. We went to prague for the past 2 years at -10 in the frost and snow and its just beautiful.

back in a bit.  I'm just about to email our boss with lots of agenda items for the next meeting as I've enough!!!!


----------



## scratch

i am off now ladies

Have a top evening and keep warm

S xxx


----------



## janie77

I'm home now and the bl00dy plumber hasn't turned up - he just called and hes lost!!

Bye Scratch - have a lovely evening.

Flower - sounds like you are going to kick some ass!


----------



## KerryB

Thats rubbish Janie!


----------



## janie77

He is here now and getting the radiators fixed - good job as its so cold.

Its very quiet on here today.


----------



## flowerpot

I'd better say  girls, sooooo busy. Will come on in the morning.

Have a lovely evening xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi ladies just to let you know I am back   [email protected]@dy cervix wouldn't do what they wanted it too and I ended up with 2 nurses and my consultant having a good nose at my privates   was dying to fart too....  

thankfully they managed to get some mucus but it [email protected]@dy hurt and I am spotting a bit   

Scratch - can't believe its snowing in Barcelona....I did a work placement there in gosh 91 or 2?  It was during the olympics so whenever that was....I loved it.  

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## bubbleicious

sarahstewart said:


> was dying to fart too....
> Have a good evening everyone


----------



## janie77

Sarah - sorry they all had to prod at you today and that they hurt you   - hope you are ok now.  At least it all over for the time being  

The dying to fart comment made me almost spit my tea all over my PC     

Flower - sorry you have been so busy again - have a lovely evening

Bubble - Bye


----------



## sarahstewart

kerry - you playing cards again?  Do you know when you are having your reading?


----------



## KerryB

Thought I'd have an easy day today with DBB out, but been really busy. And been a bimbo too!   Losing the plot!

Sarah....poor you love. Its always us girls who get the sort end of the stick!

Janie..glad the radiators are fixed.


----------



## sarahstewart

kerry - oops sorry for assuming you were playing cards  

Bubble - Hope you are feeling  a little happier, have a big glass of wine this evening and think next month could be your month 

I am off in a while!

SarahXXXX


----------



## janie77

Bye Sarah - have a lovely evening xxx


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...no probs hun, under normal cirmumstances I would have been!


----------



## scratch

having a good nose at my privates   was dying to fart too....  


Sarah you crack me up!!


----------



## KerryB

I'm going to log off lovelies. Friday tomorrow    

xxxx


----------



## janie77

OK Kerry - yep its nearly the weekend    

Have a good night

Jane xxx


Is it just me now.......


----------



## binty

Thought I'd log in and wish you all a good evening as usual its been prettty hectic here today will try to chat more tomorrow

Binty


----------



## DPofbubbleicious

Hi my beautiful better half xx we will just have to keep ourselves up and try again next month xx


----------



## bubbleicious

Thank you darling- I love you so much- we will do this xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

gosh men on the clomid oldie thread   I am embarassed now about what I write   ....what a sweet message bubble  

Binty - Is your ticker right? as it says only 170 days to go and janie's says more and she is 11 weeks pregnant  

How is everyone on this FRIDAY monring   Its cold here but trying to rain......what has everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## scratch

woooohoooo Friday

I have not very much planned. I have to get dd all packed as Iwont have time when we get back from Barcelona as we come back Wednesday am and she flies Thursday am so I have to be extra organised. Oh and dh is cleaning the windows and bms and thats about it

what about you missy??

s xx


----------



## bubbleicious

Morning girls! 

DP posted it last night along with his first post in the mens room. Don't worry i have firmly restricted him to the mens area as i told him many would be mortified if he was reading our posts(including me) 

It was a nice message i found it just before i went to bed last night. We watched a little infertility video thing together yesterday that i found on here and cried together for the first time about ttc. We stayed up till 1am and he found some really usefull information about trying to quit, and i was suprised as he is normally a sceptic but he printed loads of stuff off and wrote down his goals and why he's giving up. So today is day one for giving up smoking for him and he doing it all by himself! I must admint it was strange reading his post he had put on the mens board, i've never heard it in his own words before so struck a cord  

Hope everyone is ok this morning it seems as cold as ever outside today so glad i'm in the warm for most of it! Hope you all get to work ok.


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

 to Mr Bubbles!!

I am sooooo busy.  and I have got horrendous PMT, I snapped at dh this morning for nothing     I think coming off clomid has messed up my cycles again, I'm now 2 days late for my clomid cycle length although did have a couple of months at 34 or 36 days (34 today).  At least its done me the curtesy of waiting for the weekend so i can stay in bed and recover!!!   My (.)(.) are killing too, I want to carry them!!

Any plans for the weekend?  visiting friends tomorrow night, we've got autoglass coming out tomorrow to fill a chip in dh's windscreen. thats about it!!

Back in a bit, must get on.  meeting friend for lunch also today.

ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

Well thank crunchie its Friday that all I can say. hair and nails day tomorrow -Sarah I've lost 2 nails this week! So highlights and acrylic here I come 

Flower....don't know if you've already read about this but my dad found the article in the times a few weeks back, I got it online http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,13509-2523195.html

Bubble...bless your DP, and good on him giving up smoking. I've been a social smoker for years but am making a concerted effort to give up completely. 26 days and counting! 

Scratch....you do get about don't you! Wish we were going away soon. Might try and book a holiday soon. Just a cheap week somewhere.

Janie...how's you hun? Working today?

Binty...take it easy missy, thats an order  Make sure you chill out over the weekend.

Sarah...no more mice I hope?? 

B3ndy....thinking of you honey 

DBB just gone out till lunch so I can take my time this morning!

xxx


----------



## bubbleicious

Mmm clomid   Pain in the @sre isn't it   HOpe your cycles sort themselves out soon hun. It may not be much use but when i cam off clomid last year(was only on it for 2 months), it took a further 5 months! to go back to normal cycle length, apparently it can stay in your system although not in hugh doses but enough to muck your cycle up. Or maybe it is something to do with our bodies natural clock- it got used to the length of your clomid cycle? 

 everyone! Where are you   Anyone got  Its blooming chilly here again !


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Kerry, will have a nosey at that.

forgot to say, we had a letter from CARE at the house yesterday confirming receipt of our referral letter and saying we would have an appointment within 12 weeks


----------



## bubbleicious

Flower- congrats on your letter, thats quite a quick turnaround isn't it compared to other places? Even still i hope it is sooner rather than later for you but either way you should have an appt before: 20th April!!


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls.

I am feeling very   today, since Tuesday I have been worrying about everything!!  Will I ever get a BFP again, will I have to have IVF, what if IVF doesn't work?  I am sending myself   and I have hardly slept the last few nights and I can't stop  

My poor boss/friend doesn;t know what to do with me!

At acupuncture yesterday she said I felt like a coiled spring and very tired so she worked on calming me and has suggested I try rescue remedy when I go to bed to help me have a relaxing sleep.  I will try to get some today.

Flower, great they have acknowledged your letter, won't be long now!!

Sarah, when will you know the results of your PCT yesterday?

Kerry, well done on the smoking, my dh gave up last Feb so nearly a year now!!

Scratch, is it tonight you are going out with your work?

Jane, how you doing?  I hope you aren't overdoing it at work!!

Binty, I hope the twinges have settled down and you are feeling ok.

B3ndy, we miss you  

Bubble, that was sweet of your dp.


----------



## binty

Morning girls

Scratch.. bet you can't wait for your   weekend away  

tracy.. sorry your feeling so   it does get us all down at times. I know its not easy but your day will come when you least expect it has happened before   - look at me I resigned myself to the fact that I would have to move on to the next stage earlier this month and look what happened.  Sending you loads of  

Sarah.. don't know what happened there sorted it out now - how are  you today  

Kerry.. glad to hear DBB is out this am - have you tried Silk or Fibreglass nails?  they are kinder to your natural nails

Flower.. great news about CARE.

Bubble.. how sweet of your dp to leave that message

Janie.. hope your not working too hard

Bendy.. miss you loads  

Not up to much this weekend going to take it easy but really want to go out shopping tomorrow for some new tops to go with my jeans

Binty


----------



## scratch

i want to go home. Dont want to be here on a friday. But hey ho not long left.  Binty we go out next friday. Bit of a pain in the bum as we go to Barcelona the day after but it is free so I am going


----------



## janie77

Morning

I am sooooo busy - am just doing half day again so trying to get as much done as poss.  Could get used to these part time hours, much better.

Hope everyone is ok - sorry no personals, will catch up later from home I promise.

So glad its Friday.

Jane xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

hey everyone

no more mice BUT 2 birds  

My parents are holding a charity dinner tonight and I have been roped in to waitress   should be a laff    Not up to much really probably do some cleaning, shopping and cook a roast on sunday.

How exciting is my life  

Tracy 

Flower - how exciting!


----------



## bubbleicious

Scratch- i bet you will be [email protected] for barcelona the next day, will it be a late one?

Janie- glad you are enjoying the part time hours and taking it easy!

Tracy- so sorry to hear you are feeling down, we are all here for you hun. hope the accupuncture is still helping and i've heard that the rescue remedy is good too  

Binty- hope you are feeling well and aren ot working too hard

B3ndy-   hope you are feeling better with every passing day  

Sarah- have you gotta wait long for your results this time i think you had them back fairly quick last time didn't you? 

Kerry- enjoy your hair and nails day tomorrow! Supposed to have my hair appt this pm but have my induction for my new job! 

I thought it was sweet of DP too.We had a long chat about the smoking thing last night too. I love hom so much, i really hope i get to have his baby/ies


----------



## KerryB

Binty....not tried either of he hun. Might do some research and see if I can do that round here. I'm sure a bit of shopping would be ok!  

Janie....busy bee...don't over do it! 

Tracy...sorry your  hun, big  

Scratch....I want to go home too, DH is working form home today and I want to be there too! 

Bubble...cloimid does stay in your system for a bit, but I suppose everyone is different when it comes to cycles. Do you start work on Monday?

Flower...thats great news hun. We'd better get a move on with our. Will try and see Dr next week, and also want to ask her about getting bloods done, like HIV and stuf, save a bit of money!  Will your appt come thru before the open night do you think? I was wondering if we put our referral in now, we might get seen before the open night in May so would cancel it and just go for the appt.  Also, did you get confirmation about losing an NHS try if we go to Care?

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bubble - I just told them I would talk about the results on Tuesday when I meet with our cons again.

Kerry -  

I miss b3ndy I hope she comes back soon


----------



## flowerpot

just a quickie!! sorry.

Kerry, yeah we had it confirmed that we lose an NHS go for every private one we have.  I was trying to find out if the St Marys W/L had come down but haven't really got anywhere.  Our appt should be around the same time as the open evening.  Either way we have decided we are going to both   Might be worth sending your letter in to at least get it moving.  I'm gonna ask GP about bloods, if not might try and get them done in work!!


----------



## KerryB

Sarah....  Me too, she'll be back soon.

Flower....its a bummer isn't it! When would we ned to tell St Mary's we've had private treatment do you think? I guess when we get called up. Its all so confusing!


----------



## tracyb

Thanks girls  

I am feeling a bit better now, think I will go home a bit early today and try and catch up on some sleep, need some energy for  

We are off to London tomorrow to see Cirque du Soleil at Royal Albert Hall, so looking forward to a nice day out  

Kerry, when is Lesley doing your reading?  Good luck at the doctors, I am sure they will sort out blood tests, my consultant did mine for me.  I think I had HIV & Hep B, plus they wanted a FSH result within the last 12 months and a   result.  Although dh has to produce a sample at our initial appointment and they will analyse there and then!!!


----------



## KerryB

Tracy...what a great day out, that will be fun. Yeah worth asking about the bloods I guess, all helps.

Right gals, cooking dinner tomorrow night for mum, dad, sis and her boyf: what cna I make? Something nice but not too fattening and easy! Sister is making baked feta to start, I'm doing main and dessert.

xx


----------



## scratch

how about chicken stuffed with something. We had it with a roasted pepper inside with mozzerella inside the pepper. With chilliu glazed sweet potatoe and greeen veggies. Or how about a risotto then you can just lob it all in together


----------



## binty

Hi all sorry not around much gone a bit hetic here today.

Thought I'd update you got scan booked Weds afternoon and cons appt on following Monday morning.


----------



## janie77

Just had time to have a quick scan through the posts - I'm not working too hard I promise.  Just trying to get stuff done so I can get out of here.  We have our new sofas arriving next week and I want to go shopping for some new throws after work.

Hello Mr Bubble  

Flower - thats great news about the letter from CARE, things will soon be moving.     Sorry about your rotten PMT. Bl00dy clomid messing with your cycles   

Bubble- hope your DH cracks it with the **** - I used to smoke so I know its hard but it can be done.  We had some snow last night buts its all gone again now.

Tracy - sorry you have been feeling a bit  .  An early finish is a good idea.  Lots of luck with the  

Scratch - woo hoo - how exciting I've always fancied Barcelona, you'll have to let us know what its like.

Binty - have fun shopping tomorrow - thats what i need to do, none of my clothes fit me already!!  I look like a chav as I'm ;living in stretchy jogging pants at the moment, must look a right mess!  Good luck with you scan on Weds.  We are having our 12 week one then too.

Sarah - your cat is a busy hunter - has he eaten the birds too or does he leave them as pressie for you?  Sounds like fun at your parents house, good luck with the waitressing, wonder if they will give you a tip?  

Kerry - scratch's stuffed chicken sounds yummy - I don't like cooking for other people I never have a clue what to do  

B3ndy - we miss you


----------



## sarahstewart

Hmmm Kerry do they all eat chicken if so Scratch's idea sounds yummy 

Tracy  thinking of you


----------



## flowerpot

Just back from a quick half hour in the canteen, nice to get away from the desk for a bit for a change. had tuna pasta and salad

Kerry, stuffed chicken sounds lovely. or something quick could be spag bol, chilli, pasta and sauce.  Or even my lovely Lloyd grossman curry.  have a look on the recipe thread, there are some yummy things on there.  Keep me posted on any developments your end. Did you ever hear from your PCT?  I wouldnt tell St M's anything about private treatment, just wait till our names come up on the list. hopefully we can cancel before then because it worked at CARE  

Tracy, sorry your feeling a bit  hun.  Keep that chin up.  Get yourself home and catch up on some sleep

Scratch, have you had to change your clothes that you are taking away?  Is it tonight you are out with work at Linen?

Binty, good news on scan   I bet you will feel a lot happier once you have had than hun

B3ndy, 

Sarah, do you have to wear a waitress costume? 

Bubbles, I hope your other half has lots of support from the mens room. I'm sure they will find it as good to talk to others just like we do 

Hope I havent missed anyone!!!


----------



## scratch

out with work next Friday. but luckily I bought a few new cahsmere jumpers as I am always cold so I will just take them with me to Barcelona.

Janie Barcelona is fab. We went of rthe day last year when we stayed in Costa Brava and I loved it so much i  have been dying to get back. Even dd loves it


----------



## flowerpot

oh Barcelona is a beautiful city, the Sagradia Familia is breathtaking


----------



## flowerpot

sorry Jane, missed you off, knew there was someone missing 

oooooh new sofas! hope you got a child friendly colour?


----------



## scratch

I love it it is just like a very clean London with a touch of Paris thrown in.


----------



## janie77

Don't worry Flower  , yep went for chocolate brown ones in the end

Scratch it sounds fab, you will have a great time.


----------



## scratch

It is the puke you have to worry about. It is amazing how far they can send it!!!!


----------



## scratch

right my little chickadees I am off

Have a smashing weekend whatever your upto

Janie and Binty please take it easy

S xxxx


----------



## janie77

Bye Scratch - have a great weekend


----------



## janie77

I'm off now girls.  Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## KerryB

I'm around but so is DBB!  

Bye Scratch & Janie


----------



## flowerpot

I could cry   Its horrible here, i'm so stressed and wound up. I'll be here all bloody night.

have a lovely weekend girls xxxx


----------



## janie77

Didn't manage to find any nice throws, went to John Lewis and M&S    

Anyway am home now and its the weekend


----------



## sarahstewart

I am off in a while....Flower are you OK hun?  Is it really [email protected] at work? 

Have a good weekend everyone.


SarahXXXXX


----------



## KerryB

Flower....deep breaths hun...you will get home.  

Janie...thats rubbish! Have you been to the new furniture place in town, ILVA. Its worth a visit, have some lovely stuff. Its like a cross between Ikea and Habitat. In Ancoats.

Sarah...enjoy your waitressing honey   Don't drop anything!


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi girls i'm back but think i have missed most of you. Induction went ok am looking forward to starting on monday.

Flower- sorry to hear you are having a sh!t day, hope you feel better after the weekend. 

sarah- hope you enjoy your evening i bet you will be the model hostess! Hope you get to sample some of the lovely grub 

janie and binty- hope you have a lovely weekend and rest well. Hope you are not feeling too sick/tired etc.

 to anyone else i've missed,enjoy your weekend

Am still around if anyone wants to waffle


----------



## KerryB

Bye girls  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya girls, hope you are all having a lovely weekend 

just popped on dh's laptop as were thinking of booking a cheap night away for our anniversary in march, not far from home.   

Bubbles, good luck for your first day tomorrow 
Sarah, hope the waitressing went ok 
anyone heard from B3ndy? 

CD36 and still no AF   Looks like i'm back to irregular cycles again now i'm off clomid.  Work was chaos on friday, was so stressed by the time i got home.  will have to plod on again tomorrow when i go in xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls
might not be around much today, i'm in a foul mood so dont want to inflict it on you lovely ladies.  I have the most awful PMT, AF is late and work is chaos. I dont know whether to shout, scream or cry!
See you later, best get on xxx


----------



## scratch

flower chick we are here if you need us



Love S xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All

Awww Flower hun...

How is everyone else today?  I am OK off to clinic with DH in a bit cos he is too scared to go on his own  

Friday night went well   I have a massive coldsore appear over the weekend   its very sore.

Any gossip?


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Sorry, meant to say to Kerry that I hope the funeral goes ok 

thanks girls xxx


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

Flower, sending you huge     Don't stay away, rant away at us, that is what we are here for.

Sarah, you must be getting fed up going back and forward to the clinic but I hope you get things miving at your appointment tomorrow

Hope everyone else had a good weekend  

We had a great time on Saturday, cirque du Soleil was really good and we went for a few drinks afterwards in the West End, just wha I needed after feeling so   on Friday.  Feeling a lot better now  

Loads to do this morning, but I will try and catch up with you all later


----------



## janie77

Morning

Flower    we are here for you xx

Kerry - hope the funeral goes ok  

Sarah - glad it went well on Friday.  Hope the coldsore heals quickly.  Good luck at the clinic. 

Scratch - how are you??

B3ndy - hope your ok - we miss you

Tracy - sounds as though you had a lovely weekend, just what you needed, glad your feeling better

Binty - hope your not working too hard.  Is it your scan on Thursday??

Bubble - hope the first day in the new job goes well.

I am so tired I could have easily stayed in bed today.  I have so much to get done at work but am finding it hard to get motivated.

Jane xxx


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Flower  we are here when you need to let off steam  
Scratch   how was your weekend
Sarah  did you get any tips when you were waitressing  
bubble  good luck for today hope you like your new job
tracey  glad you feel   and had a great day out on Saturday
Kerry  thinking of you hun  
Bendy  WE MISS YOU
Janie  hope you rested over the weekend - scan is at 6pm on Wednesday

Well went shopping late on Saturday and couldn't find much got a long skirt and top when I put them on at home dh said skirt looks great but don't wear the top yet as it def make me look really pg   and no-one else knows apart from mum & mil/fil.  I've put it in the cupboard and it will no doubt come out in a couple of weeks when nothing else fits - seem to have ballooned in bust size over the weekend and def getting prominant belly now have to wear my tops untucked  

Well best get on a do some more work

Binty


----------



## scratch

jane I strugggle to get motivated every day chick dont stress about it

I juist want to gohome. Just ordered some nice new face and hand cream and some cosmetics as a little treat for me. Only 4 more get ups then off to Barcelona woooohoooo


----------



## janie77

Nah, am not stressing, gone are the days when I get all stressed out about work!

Scratch, like the sound of your lovely treats, could do with treating myself to something like that , my skin is very dry at the moment.  Woo hoo, how exciting about Barcelona, bet you cant wait.  How long are you going for??

Binty - glad you had a good weekend and managed to get some new things.  I know what you mean about ballooning (.)(.)'s I have gone up 2 bra sizes, which is good as I only had little ones!!  Good luck for Wednesday.

Its very quiet on here today.


----------



## scratch

we go sunday morning and come back Late tuesday. Just enough as I will spend a fortune


----------



## flowerpot

could do with a bit of that myself!!

Anyone remember the name of the hotel in stratford or whatever is was called, where we were gonna go for the meet that time?

I'm starting to think I should do a pg test, at least that way AF normally turns up!!! I really hoped my cycle length would stay regular'ish in the lead upto IVF


----------



## janie77

Hi Flower hun.  Don't know the named of that place in Stratford...sorry.  How many days late are you now??

Scratch - sounds like just the right amount of time.  How long is the flight??  I need to book something for our anniversary in April


----------



## scratch

2 1/2 hour flight. we are going from Liverpool as it was cheaper. I booked it seperately from the hotel and it has worked out quite cheap

Flower Chick sorry the witch is being a 

Kerry


----------



## flowerpot

I'll try a search thanks Jane.  today is CD37. off my normal cycle (32) I'm 5 days late but a couple of months towards the end of clomid I had cycles of 33 and 34 days, so even off them I'm 3 days late.  I have no AF pains I just feel VERY PMT, worse than usual.  I know I'm not preggers as I don't ovulate unmedicated  

Looks like I've just reverted back to pre-clomid days with erratic cycles, I hoped it wouldnt happen so quick

Kerry is off today Scratch for the funeral


----------



## scratch

Oh god I forgot I am such a numb nuts

And never say never chick it aint over yet


----------



## janie77

Flower sorry the old witch is messing you about so much.

I am sure we were chatting about that hotel a while ago and none of us could remember what it was called and Minxy found the link - I'll have a look and see if I can find it.


----------



## binty

Flower  sorry to old witch is messing you about - you never know though might be worth testing  
Scratch  wish I could go away had enough of work.

Think the hotel was The Swan or something like that will check back through emails etc and see if I can find anything


----------



## b3ndy

hey chicks

long time no hear I know - and sorry for going AWOL - but there's been a lot going on both at home and in my head over the past week or so and I wasn't feeling too chatty.
Still - just wanted you guys to know I've missed you all LOTS AND LOTS...and thanx a mill for all your support ....it's meant everything to me.

Jane - glad to hear you're over your horrid lurgey now and that bean is doing well.

Kerry - sorry to hear about your funeral today...thinking of you

Flower - you ok chick? what a pain the old witch is being (but like Scratch says...never say never!)

binty - has the news sunk in yet?   at already starting to show - are you sure it's just one?

Sarah - fingers crossed for today hon....you made me chuckle at the thought of you having an illicit affair in a petri dish!

Scratch - not long til your romantic break away now chick - i've been hinting at my dh to take me there for my 35th next month....here's hoping!

Tracy - how are you hon...sorry to hear you've been   ....  for this month chick.

sorry it's been short and sweet, just thought i'd log on before leaving work...and now i'm off to hunt for sofas/lamps for extension - lucky me!

catch up more tomorrow

lol

S
xx


----------



## binty

b3ndy  great to hear from you hun hope the sofa & lamp shopping goes well

Found the hotel Macdonald Swans Nest Hotel - Stratford Upon Avon 

Going to grab some lunch now I'm starving


----------



## sarahstewart

Hey peeps just got back into work.....DH and I had some lunch on the way back....he was well pleased as the clinic have DVD's aswell as naughty mags now  

I forgot about Kerry going to funeral, hope it goes OK.

Anyone seen those coldsore patches advertised?  I bought some Saturday and they are great cos they dry it up and protect it so it doesn't hurt whilst eating and drinking  

Flower - did you not have sex around your fertile time or use protection?  

B3ndy - great to have you back hun!!!  

Back later

Sarah


----------



## janie77

B3ndy - so nice to see you.  Hope the shopping goes well.

Sarah - are those coldsore things called compeed??  I might get some of them if you reckon they are good because I suddenly seem to be getting a lot of coldsores.  Glad DH was pleased with the mags & DVD's  

Flower - you never know, never say never  

Binty - well done on remembering the hotel, I have been searching and couldn't find it.  It would have driven me nuts.

I might slope off soon, am so tired and although I have loads to do I cant really get my head round it all today


----------



## sarahstewart

Janie - yes they are called compeed....I had terrible coldsores when I had my BFP and I think this one might be caused by the provera I am taking as that is progesterone based and that is a hormone which rises when pg isn't it?  Could be why you have coldsores and the f*nny candles are progesterone too are you still using them?


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, lovely to see you chick

Thanks girls for your support 

I just have a huge black cloud over me today, i'll be fine when this PMT shifts!  Sarah, I have no idea when my fertile time was as we haven't been counting CD's or anything.  We probably did have sex around the right time as we have been having nice normal sex right through the month, and no we're not using anything, didnt think we would need to!!!

I'm sure AF is coming, not got AF pains but feeling rather (TMI) constipated!!!   I'm just more annoyed that my cycles have gone belly-up again 

Thanks for the hotel info, will see where dh fancies going.  found a nice one in derbyshire, in Ashbourne too. Dh has driven through there when been to birmingham with work and says it looks nice


----------



## janie77

Sarah - thats really interesting, I hadn't thought about that but yes I'm still using the delightful [email protected] candles so am getting an extra 400mg of progesterone daily.  I have had three coldsores since getting my BFP and my face is a mess, looks as though I have the most horrid acne ever, maybe its all linked then.  Thanks for that, will definitely go and get some compeed.  I saw them on the telly and thought it looked as though it might hurt and as I'm such a wimp I didn't bother, but I will now.  Are you starting your IUI as soon as AF arrives??

Flower - hope you feel brighter soon, PMT is dreadful, have you thought about trying acupuncture, reflexology or aromatherapy for your PMT?  I have tried all three over the years and they all made a huge difference to my PMT.  Its a real pain your cycle has got a bit cocked up again - lets hope it sorts itself out very soon.  Is this your first clomid free month??

I'm off now girls, but will check in again when I get home


----------



## flowerpot

I've actually enquired about reflexology which they do at the hotel where my gym is, the woman was supposed to ring me but hasnt so I'll ask again when I pop in tonight/tomorrow.  was looking into either that or acupuncture but i find having my feet done soooo relaxing and I think thats what I'll need as the next few months come.  This is my 2nd clomid free month x


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - I really think you should test just to rule it out...after all how many people get BFP's when they stop trying?

My Dh has just made me laff....I phoned him up and was talking about IUI when he starts singing in kajagoogoo stylee....'too shy shy hush hush IUI'     he seriously needs medical help I think.


----------



## flowerpot

thats so funny!!!!!!  my dh makes me laugh, he can never remember the word "endometriosis" so he says "end of season trophies" 

I might buy one tomorrow Sarah if still nothing.  

If i dont get on tomorrow girls I've probably got AF and stayed at home!! xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

@ end of season trophies

Did you see baby spice is pregnant and she apparently has endo


----------



## flowerpot

my friend told me that on saturday. thats really good news. always gives me a bit of hope!  was it naturally do you know?


----------



## janie77

at your DH's Sarah & Flower.

Flower - good idea to check out reflexology.

Thats good news about baby spice, it was on the radio earlier, not sure if it was natural though.


----------



## bubbleicious

Hello girls! Sorry i haven't been about all day- couldn't get on the computer at work on my first day  

Flower- Sorry you feel PMT'ish, and that work is chaos, but I am with the others that maybe a test is in order! Really hope you get the surprise of your life! The reflexology sounds lovely too

Sarah- Hope your appt at the clinic went well-   at DH and the DVD's!  Glad friday night went well, hope you got to sample some of the lovely food

Tracy- Cirque de soleil sounds lovely, glad you enjoyed it and it chilled you out. Nice to let your hair down and have a couple of drinks too

Jane- You still feeling tired? hope its not too bad hun. i know what you mean about lack of motivation though- i get it now and i am sure with the extreme tiredness you're feeling it must be even worse!

Binty- Good luck for you scan on weds- hope you get a good piccy and hear that lovely heartbeat.

Scratch- The creams sound lovely and luxurious and so does barcelona! Hope you have a really good time. Has the weather improved over there from when you checked it last week?

B3ndy- Hello hun, nice to see you post again. Hope you are ok and enjoyed your shopping spree!


Kerry- hope the funeral went as well as can be expected  

Hello to everyone else if i have missed anyone! Will try and gradually introduce having a peep on my lunch hour at work but will have to wait until my computer is in a less pryed on place. I am allowed but would rather they don't know about ttc

My first day was great thanks- will speak again tomorrow xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All   well would you believe that I took my last provera tablet last night and today woke up to period pains and spotting...hope this doesn't mean I have to wait another month to start IUI?  Oh well we will find out at 11am I suppose!

Think I am keeping the severn bridge going with all the bridge tolls I have paid recently  

Hope everyone is OK today?  Kerry - hope y'day went OK


----------



## flowerpot

morning chicks

Sarah - you at the hospital today again?

Bubbles - glad your first day went ok. I agree, ease yourself in gently with the internet access  

did a test, BFN as expected but at least I feel better about taking my strong PK's now as the pains are starting to kick in. Still no AF though, its now CD38 and I am very brassed off.

Kerry, hope yesterday was ok sweetheart   Can I ask, do you think Met regulated your cycle or do you think it was down to just clomid?  I'm just wondering if I should give Met another go as I can't believe my cycles have gone belly-up so quickly, and maybe Met would settle them down again.   You know the doc said I was "borderline pcos" ie, the test came back negative but only just, is it possible to have all the symptoms without having the polycysts on your ovaries?  The only cysts they think i have is large endo ones.  I am trying to hang onto a regular(ish) cycle until IVF as it will make life a whole lot easier!!!  

Binty - is it your scan tomorrow?  

Scratch - not long now  How many sleeps?!!

Tracy - hows you today?  

Jane - good morning, feeling ok today?    Would I be ok to take EPO whilst I'm not ttc, I think thats good for PMT?  

B3ndy - so good to have you back


----------



## sootycat

Flower, I take Met to regulate cycles andwhilst I was taking it with clomid they were regular as clockwork at 28/29 days. I have now been taking Met only since October and my cycles have got a bit longer at 35 days, but they have stayed. Before the Met I didn't ov at all, so I would say the Met is working...hope this helps.

Hi to all the clomid girls. Hope you still recognise me as I have added my cat Harry as my new piccie!


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Sooty (and Harry!!)


----------



## scratch

Morning

How are we all??

You lot made me chuckle last night when I was catching up with your "end of season trophies" and kadagoogoo too shy IUI dd thught I had lost it laughing at the pc

3 more sleeps wooohoooo then eyebrows waxed and haircut which is well over due

Kerry  Hope yesterday went ok chick and dh is ok

Sarah  You keeping the hospital busy


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

Another busy one for me, but will try and catch up later!!

Sarah, good luck today, I hope you can start IUI this cycle   

B3ndy, lovely to see you  

Kerry, I hope yesterday went as well as it good and dh is ok

Flower, I would give Met a go.

Jane & Binty, hope you two are taking it easy  

Bubble, glad your first day went well, is dh getting on ok with his job?

Scratch, not long until your big night out and weekend away!!

Was very stressed yesterday, every little thing was winding me up, hopefully I will do better today


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower- I take met as had irregular cycles and acne (!!!) also USS showed signs of PCO so even if tests come back neg for PCOS you can have PCO might be worth taking again and could help with weight loss?

 everyone else I am off to Bristol in an hour so catch up later.

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Think I might give Met a bash again, although dh is a bit  about me being on it again!


----------



## scratch

far to quiet on here today


----------



## KerryB

I'm here! Sorry been catching up on quotes and things. Yesterday went well, it was very sad and horrid seeing FIL and DH cry but went well. DH's uncle did the service which was nice. Grandad was very strong, although did switch his hearing aid off at the start as he couldn't face listening. Bless.

Hope your all ok....quick personals.

Flower...sorry the  is messing you about. I would start Met again hun, it does help with my cycles defintely, this one was long as I didn't take it for 2weeks over Xmas. Its worth a try. And will boost weight loss too.

B3ndy..ncie to have you back hun  

Jane...glad your feeling better. I get coldsores, horrid things. Hope the COmpeed works.

Sarah...  at your DH's lyrics. You ok?

Scratch....not long now honey.

Binty...hope your ok. Can't belive your getting a bump so quickly!

Bubble...glad work went well hun.

Tracy...your weekend sounds like just what you needed, hope your feel more   today hun.

Back soon xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Glad it went ok Kerry, as well as these things can 
Right, going to give it a whirl, stopping Xenical (not working) and restarting Met   

Will start on one a day again for a week or so, wonder what meal is best, lunchtime?  I'm trying to remember which foods I found I should avoid


----------



## scratch

i think you have to avoid most foods Flower

Kerry  Glad your ok chick these things are never nice

s  xx


----------



## flowerpot

i seem to recall risotto being the worst!!


----------



## scratch

that is my fave


----------



## KerryB

Pasta and mash can be bad. And fatty food, but you don't eat that anyway.


----------



## flowerpot

ah yes pasta ! its all coming back to me now


----------



## scratch

literally all coming back!!!


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## scratch

you will be fine chick and at least it should sort your af out. 

Flower  did you get your payrise today? I did and for once it isnt bad


----------



## KerryB

Whats a payrise?


----------



## scratch

sorry didnt want to rub it in. We get one automatically in January then an inflation one in august


----------



## flowerpot

i've just got my wage slip hun and I never got anything, neither did the girls in the office.  are you at the top of your grading table? I am so probably wont get anything?

Just taken another PK, wish AF would bloody well hurry up


----------



## flowerpot

just going outside for a bit, feeling a bit faint xxx


----------



## KerryB

Just kidding hun, I was due the other half of my payrise in August and it didn't materialise! Am due for review this month! Not likely to happen, after last years fiasco I'm to scared to ask for it!

Flower...you ok hun?


----------



## KerryB




----------



## scratch

flower are you ok chick??

and no i have 2 more points to go so thats why i have got one then.


----------



## flowerpot

i'm alright, just got some fresh air and had a sweet cereal bar, came over all funny, faint and dizzy. not had lunch yet, can't face soup, just getting myself ok before i walk down to the shop for a sarnie


----------



## flowerpot

Scratch, if you have the name and/or email addresses for anyone in HR could you p/m me with them please. I want to try and find out if we are allowed any time off for IVF appointments etc, or even if they do unpaid leave.  thanks x


----------



## scratch

right chicks


i am off now.

Flower take it easy hun

Kerry,Sarah,Binty,B3ndy,Tracy,Bubbles

Have a lovely evening and be good

s  xx


----------



## flowerpot

thanks for the info scratch, see you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Bye Scratch...

Flower...could have been low blood sugar hun. Take it easy.


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi I am back  

Flower - I am OK on all foods with metformin, haven't had met bum and have been taking for nearly 2 months now....am only on 1000 mg a day.  My cons said I am lucky cos most people have bad side effects with them and the tablets I have just been on did not give me too bad side effects  (just call me iron guts!!!)   GL for taking them again.....I started on 500mg at lunch then after a week added 500mg at dinner.

Kerry - glad you are OK after y'day 

Well what a strange visit to the clinic!!!!!  They basically do IUI like IVF but without the EC and ET....I will need to down regulate (I think around CD19) thats sniffing and then start injecting to stimulate and after basting use the dreaded f*nny candles   has anyone else had to 'sniff' for IUI ?  

So I am awaiting an appointment with the nurse to show me what to do for injecting and sniffing which will hopefully be in time for me to start this cycle if not I will have to start next month    The clinic are very busy with IVF patients at the moment.

With regards to my  PCT results it seems that my mucus is hostile to dh's sperm so my first BFP was a fluke  

Be back later

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

blimey sarah, how do you feel about it all?  What on earth was that BFP you had then 

Just had a call back from the reflexologist i contacted via the gym, she does home visits now. i guess thats a good thing?  £20 per session.


----------



## sarahstewart

am very scared about it all   all those drugs....why can't I have a baby naturally  

Flower - go for the reflexology that sounds great hun


----------



## KerryB

Sarah....sorry about the mucus hun, and how weird about your BFP!! Not heard of IUI with sniffing!   I'm sure your DH had something to say about that!  

Flower...thats very reasonable hun, I'd go for it.  My friend is training to be an aromatherapist and is doing reflexes at the moment, she wants me for a case study! I can't wait!


----------



## tracyb

Sarah, I am sorry that the PCT results showed your mucus was hosile but at least you have got the ball rolling now.  It does sound unusual to down reg for IUI, some clinics do natural IUI and some only use clomid.  I hope you can get started this month though    

Flower, hope you are feeling better after a sarnie.  £20 sounds very good, give it a go!!!    

Kerry, got your e-mail i have replyed


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah   Keep your chin up sweet.  your baby is so very special that it just needs that bit more help to come along thats all


----------



## sarahstewart

I just want a baby NOW!!!!!!  

I asked my cons if they did unmedicated or clomid IUI's and she said no cos the way they do it gives the best results....so hormonal sarah will soon be here look out DH!!! (who thank god did not sing 'too shy shy hush hush IUI' today!!!!)


----------



## flowerpot

you can be hormonal at us hun, we'll forgive you


----------



## binty

Hi girls

Sorry not had much time today.  Hope you are all ok will try to catch up with personals etc later.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

hey chicks

the joys of being back on lates - i never seem to get time to scratch my   til after 2.30pm so i've just grabbed a few mins in my break and logged on.

seems i've missed some of you already (scratch  ...have a good night chick - you packed yet?)

Sarah - sorry to hear about your PCT results - fluke or no fluke you still got a bfp chick so don't give up hope! and as for feeling   about taking the drugs i can TOTALLY empathise with you. Sounds   but when I was on clomid it didn't feel like i was taking anything to help get preggers - but now it seems so different...and one step closer to IVF  . Have replied to your query on downregging on the iui thread - but think there are some girls on there who have to do this - have they told you why? (  at the kagagoo reference - i was peeing myself at that!)

flower - sorry to hear about your bfn hon, and that the witch is mucking you about. I did find that met lengthened my cycles but if this is the only way to regulate yours it would def be worth a shot - and some girls have got bfp's on met alone.

binty - bet you're excited about tomorrow!

jane - how you doing - interesting about the progesterone and the skin being affected ....i've had DREADFUL spots this week ...ALL OVER my face - and I normally only get the odd one on my chin..silly f*nny candles - not long to go on them for you now though (how exciting!)

Kerry - glad to hear the funeral went ok - bet it was a very emotional day though. How is your dh? I hope DBB has been nice to you today. (have also replied to your email! sounds very  ...i'm wondering if I should get another one...feeling a bit up in the air about stuff at the minute)

Tracy - howdy - anymore exciting nights out in London planned? what cd are you on now? i'm booking my appt with docs next week or so to get my referral letter to HH sorted for end of March. When is your appt again?

bubble - hope you're enjoying the new job!

it's taken me ages to catch up with all the posts - but think i'm across them all now!  ....dh rang into work on Monday and has been told he's got to go out to Africa on Feb 7th  ...not too happy bout it...but at least we'll be able to 'sort of' try naturally this month up until he goes - which takes me to cd17 - would be lovely if I didn't have to bother jabbing next month!


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

I havent got kerry's email and she has sent it to me, can someone forward to me please

 B3ndy and Binty !!!


----------



## flowerpot

its ok, its just arrived!!!


----------



## tracyb

Binty, don't work too hard!!  I guess you must be getting excited about your scan now?

B3ndy, lovely to have you back    Sorry dh has to go away again but at least you can ttc before he goes.  We normally have a day/night out in London every few months, probably won't go again until April, maybe for dh's birthday.  I am on cd15 and I don't think I have O'd yet, well no EWCM yet!!  Got it cd15 & 16 last month but not until cd17 the month before.  I have my appt on 27th Feb, dh has to give a sample at the appointment so I am hoping I have a longer cycle this month otherwise it will fall around cd14 and we have to abstain for 3 days before.

Sarah, don't worry about being hormanal, everyone reacts differently and it might not be too bad.  It will be worth it


----------



## b3ndy

God Tracy- I can empathise with you trying to time things can be so difficult can't it?...specially when you're in the middle of your fertile time....fingers crossed it works out ok.

Flower - it makes for   reading....have you had one yet?


----------



## binty

phew,

Just managed to catch up I think  

Kerry.. glad yesterday went as well as it could even though it was very emotional for everyone
Scratch.. missed you have a great evening
Flower.. sorry to hear about BFN hun - hope starting the met helps your cycles again
Sarah.. sorry PCt results were bad but don't give up hope  
Bendy.. yep really excited but scared too -   if that makes sense.  What a bummer that dh has to go away again how long this time?
Janie.. DON'T WORK TOO HARD  
Bubble.. hope your enjoying yoru new job 
tracey.. hope your ok

Well think that's all the time I've got today   will try to check back before I leave.  My friend at work looked at me yesterday and was shocked with how much I 'm showing already   she thinks it could be twins    Oh well tomorrow night will show all as they say.

If I don't catch you all later have a good evening

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Binty  with the scan hun, wonder if you will be changing your ticker to two teddy bears instead of one? 

B3ndy, no I havent had one, too scared it will be bad news


----------



## sarahstewart

Binty it must be twins if you are showing already hun   OMG that would be hard work wouldn't it?


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...I thought I was the impatient one  

Binty...glad your ok hun.


----------



## flowerpot

Will be packing up soon girls, still on hotmail having trouble with it at the moment, can't seem to reply.  going to leave here at 3.40 so will see (probably) tomorrow. still no AF xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

see ya Flower - hope if and when she does show she isn't too much of a b*tch! (as for the reading - don't be scared - what if she has lots of good news waiting to give you?!...i've been blown away by some of her stuff...might be worth a try)

talking of which - Kerry - that reading has blown me away hon! no wonder you were  

Binty - he's going for 10 days - due back on test day - I guess at least he'll be home for this one! ....  at the thought of twins (being one myself) my mum reckons she wouldn't have had it any differently though.


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya B3ndy - thanks for your reply on the IUI thread.

Binty - are there any twins in your family?


----------



## binty

yeah on dad's fathers side and dh's mum had 2 sets of girls but unfortunately lost both as she couldn't carry girls.  Would be great if it is twins but would be equally happy with one


----------



## sarahstewart

Ooh could be then Binty  

I am off in a while ladies  
Have a good evening

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

I'm riddled with them on both my mum AND dad's side of family - luckily dh has none (but apparently it's a genetic thing with non-identical twins on the women's side of family...so who knows binty!)

see ya SArah - hope your questions get answered about downregging!


----------



## KerryB

I'd love twins!


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, maybe when you don;t have to wait long for another, she meant just minutes later  

I have a few bits to finish before I head home, so all have a good evening


----------



## KerryB

Tracy...I never thought of that!


----------



## b3ndy

my mum had time for a cup of tea and biscuits in between me and my bro (25 mins!)   
And if Lesley is right with my reading looks like I could be carrying on the tradition!! 

Tracy - night night - have a good one

what time you going Kerry?


----------



## KerryB

In 15 mins hun, just packing up. DBB is away so I will hopefully have a quiet day tomorrow as well....mustn't tempt fate though! What time do you finish hun?


----------



## KerryB

Logging off chicks, have a good night.  

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

SORRY - went all busy there for a bit - i'm here til eight o'clock tonight  

have a good one!

S
xx


----------



## janie77

OMG - there is so much to catch up Mon and I have only missed a day - sorry if I have mossed anything really important but just thought I'd try and catch up before bed.

Sarah - sorry t hear about your PCT result   It sounds as though you are heading in the right direction now though.  My clinic do downregging for some IUI procedure's, they do a long protocol which is what you'll be having and a short protocol which is what I had - my doctor explained that they just do it differently for different patients depending on their circumstances.  Its a bit scary with all the new drugs but I'm sure you will be just fine and if your hormonal then thats what we are all here for.  When will you start?  Wishing you all the luck in the world for it   

Scratch - woohoo, how excited are you?  And well done with the payrise too  

Tracy - how are you doing?  Sounds like you had a busy day.  Good luck with this cycle, sounds as though you will ovulate any day   

Kerry - Glad the funeral went as well as can be expected    Sorry I haven't replied to your email yet.  I only just had time to read it, it does sound really promising though, no wonder you  .  Glad DBB is away - hopefully it will be much better for you

B3ndy - so glad your back    Sorry your SH has to go away, but at least its good timing for TTC.  I happy to say that I should be able to stop using the horrid [email protected] candles over the next couple of day, cant wait.

Flower - If you go back on Met, ask if you can have the sustained release stuff, it great, thats what I'm on now.  Sarah told me about it and its wonderful, I haven't had any s/e at all.  It is possible to have PCOS without having the actual cysts on your ovaries - my doctor told me that the cysts are a sumptom and not the cause and the syndrome is basically an imbalance of the hormones and can be detected by blood tests.  As far as I now EPO should only be taken in the first half of your cycle and not after ovulation (not sure why), but if your not TTC then its safe to take the whole month.  Natasha is fab on stuff like this, so maybe she knows a bit more about it than me.  Good idea on the reflexology too, that will help with your PMT.

Binty - Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow.  Hows the nausea?  I found that the best things for me were sherbet lemon sweets and ginger tea.  There is a website called mums the word and they sell some sweets called preggy pops which are supposed to be fab for sickness.  I cant believe your showing already, wonder if you have two in there  

Bubble - glad its all going well with the new job.  How is DH getting on with his new job??

Sooty - Hi    Harry is cute.

I hope I haven't missed anyone, its taken me ages to read back and catch up.  

Had a long day today, sat in a metting from 10 till 6, very tiring.  We are having a nuchal scan tomorrow which I am extremely anxious about, I wasnt sure about having the scan but my gynae and the cons from my clinic have recommended it.  Maybe it was a good thing today to be busy, it sort of took my mind off it all for a while.  The apt is at 12.30 so I have taken the day of work but will try and get on here at some point from home.

love to all
Jane xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All!

Just a quickie...thanks to Kerry I had dreams about dolls last night   bit busy this morning so will pop back on later.

Sarah


----------



## scratch

Morning


just caught up on my 47 emails from you lot of gas bags!!!

Binty and Janie  good luck for your scans 

Flower  How is you today?/

Kerry  i had a dolly exactly the same and my mum kept it and now dd plays with it.

Sarah  Dont work to hard chick it is hump day afterall

Tracy and bubbles and anyone else I have forgot hiya peeps

bit down today. Had a huge fight with dh this morning and told him to basically shove it and go [email protected] himself so not a good start to the day. Why do men have to sulk about stupid things??


----------



## sarahstewart

cos they are complete [email protected] scratch  

I had a row with a friend last night.....she has 2 grown up children and recently been patronising...she said to me oh if you have IVF it doesn't matter they weren't made through making love they will still be your babies.  I flipped   and years worth of anger came out and I felt much better if a little   she phoned me later and apologised.  I have told her we aren't having any more treatment.


----------



## scratch

Sarah you always make me smile god knows what I would do without you lot. And your friend sounds not very sensitive if you catch my drift. It doesnt matter how they are made


----------



## sarahstewart

exactly scratch....my other friend was in an abusive marriage and she says none of her were made with love   I know mine will be loved so much   like bowie, freddie and milton  

Glad I make you  

I really have to get work done, back later


----------



## KerryB

I feel really grumpy today girls   not sure why, but DBB2 and our Junior are doing my head in! 

Sarah & Scratch....Sorry you girls have had rows, hope the air clears for you.

Binty & Janie...good luck for your scans lovelies.

Flower...hope you feel better today hun.

B3ndy...your probably still in bed  

Bubble....glad work is going well hun.

Sooty.... 

Back soon....

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

awww Kerry sorry you feel grumpy   I was like that y'day EVERYTHING got on my nerves too  

Where is everyone today?

I hope Flower is OK?  Maybe witch has turned up


----------



## KerryB

Ah probably, poor love. It is quiet isn't it.

I hate being grumpy but fed up with certain people and their inadequacies! Naming no names, DBB2!!!!!


----------



## scratch

sorry I am here just dont want to inflict my foul mood on you all

Is it hometime yet??


----------



## flowerpot

Hi girls 
I've just got in, will just catch up and come back.
AF arrived in the night thank goodness but I was up at 3am making hwb and cups of tea rolling around in agony, went back to bed and got up at 9.30 and came in late.


----------



## KerryB

Aw hun, I texted you to see if you were ok. Thought you must be bed dosed up!


----------



## flowerpot

Not too much gabbing actually!!!

Jane,  with your scan today.  Whats a nuchal scan then?

Binty,  with your scan too.  I would love twins!!! After all this time to get two in one go would be fantastic.  Dh's gran has twin brothers, they say it skips a generation too

Scratch, sorry you and dh had a fight, sounds like a weekend away is just what you need? 

Sarah, friends eh!    Some people never think 

Kerry, stupid DBB   Just ignore the silly mare. thanks for the text  

B3ndy, sorry to hear Dh is going away but I'm glad he will be back for test day this time     

bubbles, hope your 2nd day went well yesterday? 

Tracy, how are you today chick?  

I'm high as a kite on PK's at the moment so nice and calm !!!


----------



## scratch

glad everything is back on track now chick. Have you started the met yet?

Just been trying to find a new hair style. Having it chopped on Saturf
day i might have a "b3ndy"


----------



## flowerpot

no hun, will wait till I finish my PK's probably tomorrow then start them again.  my AF upsets my tummy as it is (endo on bowel) so will just wait for the worst to be over.

Lovely!!  Mine is desperate for a cut, booked in for the 10th. its not even in a style at the moment, its supposed to go up at the back but its all over the show


----------



## scratch

mine has taken on a lease of life of it's own and it keeps going static very flattering NOT


----------



## flowerpot

one of the girls has just burst into tears, her neice committed suicide at the weekend. I don't know what to say, doesnt bear thinking about


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Scratch/Sarah.. sorry you've both had arguments - hopefully the air will clear by the end of the day
Flower.. sorry the old witch turned up - hope she's not too much of a pain today
Kerry.. sorry your feeling grumpy - leave them to it and chat to us
Janie.. good luck for your scan today hun - try not to worry too much
B3ndy.. you awake yet  
Tracy.. how are you today
Bubble.. hope your still enjoying your job

 anyone else I've missed.

Bit rushed this morning had tenant do a bunk last week only found out last night so had to go a check the building out this morning then straight back to the office for a meeting which has only just finished.

Will be leaving at 4pm today so I've enough time to meet dh and get to hosp for scan.

Hoping to pop on later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Binty, take it easy missy  xxx


----------



## scratch

awww flower I really wouldnt know what to say either. My old boss's niece committed suicide too and I didnt know what to say then. Just be there for her thats all you can do

Binty  You take it slowly madam


----------



## binty

Aye Aye Mon Capitain your wish is my command


----------



## flowerpot

Glad to here it Binty 

right best do something, seen as i've only popped in for a few hours!! best check hotmail too !!


----------



## sarahstewart

I am well pleased   had a letter from my private clinic to say my PCT has written to them asking them to hold my funded IVF for if and when I need it   so even if my 3 IUI's don't work I can have 1 free IVF  

Scratch - nearly hometime for you hun.....oohhh a b3ndy  

Flower -  hope you are OK to drive home after the PK's  

Kerry - [email protected]@dy DBB


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...thats great news hun. I've still not heard back from my PCT about funding, just wanted to double check.

Flower...OMG thats awful. Your poor friend. Just be there for her hun, you can't do any more than that.

Binty...I hope your scan goes well hun. Take it easy today no more rushing around.

Scratch...I had mine cut on Saturday, its now a chin length bob! Will post a picture when I get the chance. I want a "B3ndy" too, I tell myself at the start of every diet that when I've lost weight I can have it done! I had cropped hair for years and loved it!

xxx


----------



## scratch

I had mine cropped after dd was born and it was soooooo easy. I am really toying with the idea of a very short spikey cut. It might make me look younger. I always felt I looked a bit like a **** when I was bigger. (that sounds awful B3ndy you dont look like a ****)


----------



## KerryB

I know what you mean hun, thats what I worried about too!!


----------



## scratch

Looks like I will he having it cropped then. I wont tell dh in case i bottle out


----------



## KerryB

Nope just surprie him! Its so much easier to colour when its short as well!


----------



## scratch

I know I coloured it last night and got it everywhere


----------



## KerryB

Did I say I'm doing OPK's this cycle? Don't know why just thought I'd give them another shot! Still got loads I bought on ebay.


----------



## scratch

I have loads off ebay too. I havent used them for ages they never seemed to work anyway.


----------



## scratch

I am going to shoot forr early I think. I really dont feel like being here and dh hasnt phoned,texted or emailed me all day so that isnt helping. so off early then swimming lessons with dd.  and also one of our academics has just emailed round a photo opf heis 2 week old baby boy. Just what I needed

Take care ladies and Flwoer get home to bed chick

sxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bye Scratch  

Kerry - I have used OPK's and they seem to work for me....GL for this cycle hun  .  Whats happening with you treatment wise?  Have you been referred for IVF or IUI yet?


----------



## flowerpot

See ya scratch

i could get used to working 5 hours a day 

Sarah great news on the funding front


----------



## flowerpot

kerry, you make smoothies don't you? this is interesting...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83137.0


----------



## KerryB

Bye Scratch, chin up hun.

Sarah...DH and I are going to book Dr appt this week to get our referral to Care. Then its all systems go! Have one last cycle of Clomid to do which I will do next AF, don't see the point but you never know! Then we will see what they recommend, IUI or IVF.

Flower...I'd love to work part time, but we can't afford it unfortunately. Would be nice though.


----------



## KerryB

Flower....I printed off the BBC document regarding smoothies etc for men and improving SA, its really good. DH is starting to drink them for extra vits, and I love them.


----------



## janie77

Afternoon

Just got back from my nuchal scan - everything looks fine, thank goodness.  I told Mr. Atkinson that I should be on commission as I have recommended him to some of my friends, he thought it was funny.  He is such a nice bloke.  

Sarah - thats great news from you PCT and that you will still get your free NHS go - lets hope you wont be needing it though

Flower - OMG thats awful about your friend.  The nuchal scan is a screening scan for Downs Syndrome.  Its usually only offered on the NHS if they see something on the normal scan or of you are over a certain age and as I will be 36 soon Mr Atkinson and my Gynae at the NHS said I should have it done.  

Binty - Good luck for your scan later, hope everything goes well.

Kerry - OPK's worked well for me, wishing you lots of luck for this cycle

Hi to B3ndy, Tracy and Bubble - don't think any of you have been on since I posted last night.

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot

where can i find it kerry, on the bbc site?


----------



## flowerpot

Jane, thats great news hun  Do you feel a lot happier now x


----------



## tracyb

Afternoon girls  

Jane, so pleased that all was ok at your nuchal scan   

Scratch, sorry you and dh had a fight, I hope you manage to sort things out tonight

Binty, good luck for your scan tonight    

Flower, sorry AF caught up with you, I hope you are feeling better now and are not to spaced out  

Kerry, good luck with the OPK, I find them really stressful and I only ever had one positive, but loads of people get on fine with them. What cd are you on?  Good luck at your doctors appoitment.  Fingers crossed the clomid does the trick though and what with dh drinking smoothies    

Sarah, what a rollercoaster week you have had!!  Sorry your friend was so insentitive    Try not to it upset you too much.  You know how much you will love your baby and great that you still have IVF as a back up, not that you will need it!!!  Do you know if you can start IUI this month yet?

B3ndy, I guess you are working hard  

I am doing ok, been really busy at work but feeling a little   than I was.  I just wish I would get some EWCM to reassure me, I normally get it by cd16.  Maybe all my stressing has delayed things


----------



## flowerpot

Tracy, stay calm and don't stress, like you say it won't help things  xxx


----------



## b3ndy

hey chicks - another late entry from me

Scratch - you made me   at having a 'b3ndy' (and I didn't take offence at hte **** comment  )...My hair was down past my shoulders when I first had it all chopped off...was a bit scarey at first but got used to it quickly and it's certainly handy when getting out of bed at 4.30am! I could start a craze like Jennifer Aniston when she was in Friends!! 

Sarah - that was a    thing of your friend to say...glad you put her right..she obviously realised she'd put her foot in it by phoning to apologise. Good for you getting it all off your chest though - I know what you mean! And good news about your funding - at least they're on the ball.

Jane - brill news on the scan - it must have been nerve wracking. When is your next one now - 20 weeks?

Binty   for yours today....how exciting for you and dh.

Flower - hope the pk's are doing their job still....have you noticed your af's getting any worse since being off the   pills?

kerry - how is DBB2 behaving? silly a*se!

tracy - could it be you might not get ewcm this month but still ovulate? i've found mine all over the place recently - can't count on it for 'signs' anymore.


----------



## janie77

Scratch - short hair is so much easier than long hair, I had mine all chopped off into a short bob in Oct, I love it and I look less like supernanny now too!

B3ndy - yeah it was nerve wracking, I have had a headache for 2 days but I think it was all the worry over this scan.  The next one is at 20 weeks but we might have of those fancy 4d's one done at 16 weeks.  Are you on lates again then today??

Tracy - try not to stress to much hun


----------



## KerryB

Tracy....I've only ever had one +OPK too, they don't usually work for me but thought what the hell. I'm on CD10 today.

B3ndy....loving the Jen Aniston idea!   DBB2 still and [email protected]!

Janie...glad the scan was ok hun, thats a weight off your mind I'm sure, and your headache will go now.

Flower...I will find it for you honey.


----------



## b3ndy

yeah - here til 8pm for rest of the week - boo hoo! then 11.30 - 7.30pm next week (only slightly better)

anyone got any 'cures' for a narky dh? I could   mine again today...they say women are moody!


----------



## flowerpot

Jane - great piccie hun 

B3ndy, can't remember if I've said hello to you yet today?!!!   AF's seem to be getting more painful, this is only the 2nd one off clomid though, and it was nearly a week late.

Actually girls meant to say, i read in a mag yesterday that Xenical can lengthen your cycle, so that could have been it although i only took for just over a week!


----------



## KerryB

Flower.....http://www.bbc.co.uk/sn/humanbody/truthaboutfood/sexy/ It was called The Truth about Food, you can print off the smoothie list from the page.


----------



## tracyb

Kerry, what cd are you going to start doing the OPK's?

B3ndy, I know I need to stop stressing and I know you don't always get EWCM, I must stop being an    Narky dh's ??!!  Do you why he is moody?  My dh is stessed about his job and he got a mouthful from me yesterday when he asked why I hadn'e got a birthday card for one of his friends!!!

Jane, I hope your headache is better now    Wow a 4D scan sounds great!!!  Did you get another picture today?


----------



## sarahstewart

at the Jen Aniston idea B3ndy!!!!  Hmmm ideas for a narky DH....I usually make mine sleep in the spare room  

janie - loving the new pic!!!  Glad everything is OK....  

Tracy - STOP stressing right now   no news on IUI but it seems I will be d/r for 2 weeks before starting Injections so a long protocol for me   can't start until they give me my nurses appointment to 'train' me.

Flower - you still at work?

Where is bubble today?  has she started her new job?

I have ate so many grapes today I keep going for a number 2!!!!! (TMI SORRY!!!)


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Kerry 
Tracy, jane has updated her pic


----------



## flowerpot

at the number 2 

yeah still at work, leaving at 3.45 tho


----------



## flowerpot

sarah - meant to say, my new shopoholic book came on saturday!! i'd pre-ordered it for its release in feb but got it straight away.  Going to start it at weekend, my SIL wants it next!!


----------



## KerryB

Sarah....send some grapes my way!!!

Flower...thats good hun, not long to wait at all.

Tracy...started them yesterday, just in case! Not very hopeful though!


----------



## flowerpot

off soon girls, see you tomorrow 
sorry for being a miserable git this week, hopefully will be a bit more  now AF is here xxxxx


----------



## binty

Hi all

Just a quick one before I head off.

Sarah.. great news about your funding hun and good to hear you got it all off your chest with your friend
Flower.. hope painkillers are helping with AF - you not miserable  
B3ndy.. 8pm   finish
Scratch.. have a good night hun sorry I missed you
Tracy.. stop stressing that's an order  
Kerry.. telll DBB2 to bog off  

Got a few bits to do before I leave - have a great night everyone will try to get a pic and post it tomorrow.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah    at the spare room....we unfortunately don't have one that's habitable at the moment ...and at the minute he could well be sleeping on a concrete floor in our extension which still has no roof at the minute!    (btw - i'm due my next af around Feb 18th - so we could well be cycling together!)

tracy - not sure what's narking him ...probably the building work and the fact he's been working from home for the last 6 weeks so he's been in the firing line constantly with all their questions etc...it just means by the time I get home he's tetchy and is constantly sniping though and it's wearing at the best of times. 

flower - that's quite  to think xenical could have changed your cycles so quickly. How are you finding it? you haven't been miserable - we still love you!! have a good night!  

kerry - how come you want some grapes - you looking for some extra 'help' for weigh in this week? 

just noticed the new pic Jane - wow - look how much bean has grown ....it's amazing


----------



## tracyb

Flower, you have not been miserable and no apologies necessary, that is what we are all here for  

Jane, just saw your new scan, it is really clear, you must be getting so excited  

Kerry, good luck with the OPK, keep us posted  

Sarah, this cyle isn't a normal one for you, so do you start on cd14 then ready for the next cycle??


----------



## tracyb

Binty, take care and can't wait to hear all about your scan  

B3ndy, how long until the builders have finished?  It must be so difficult living with all that plus IUI on top.  I wish I had the answers for you sweetie


----------



## janie77

Blimey, I just checked my emails and went out to get a birthday card for my brother and theres a whole page full of new posts to catch up on!!!

Am about to leave so will catch up when I get home.

Forgot to say that I can stop using the horrid F2nny candles as of today and I am stopping my Met today too.

Catch when I get home.

Jane xxxx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...need all the help I can get with weight loss this week!

Tracy...thanks hun, will do.


----------



## sarahstewart

I am off in a while peeps  

Binty - GL for scan  

Flower - must get on-line and order that book!!!!!

have a good night

sarah


----------



## KerryB

I'm off soon too.

Binty...good luck hun.

Have a good night lovelies.

xxxx


----------



## tracyb

Have a good evening everyone  

B3ndy, don't work too hard and I hope the evening goes quickly for you and dh is is a better mood when you get home


----------



## b3ndy

night night chicks - have a nice night.....best go - busy time starts again around now.

I hope dh is in a better mood too Tracy - it's start of 'mission impossible god knows how many months' tonight (barring a quickie on Sat am!! )

btw - flower/Sarah - that book you're talking about ...we got a few free copies here at work, but i've already sent them off to mates as pressies...if only i'd known!! sorry!

lol

S
xx


----------



## scratch

hiya B3ndy I keep missing you

DD actually took her feet off the bottom of the pool wooohooo ma break through. Still not talking to dh and i think af is on her way again. I only had a 23 day cycle last nmonth and I feel like it is going to be the same again cd 19 for me today and have back ache and that low down heavy feeling I get when af is round the corner. So much for a duirty weekend with us not talking and af


----------



## scratch

sorry that was a very selfsi post. Janie great news about the scan honey


----------



## janie77

Only just got home, went to Mums after the office.  DH is now cooking some dinner.....yum.  He has just sorted out the wireless broadband so can now sit with laptop whilst watching telly instead of having to go upstairs on the proper PC.

Scratch - hope you get things sorted with DH chick, I'm sure you will and you will have a lovely time in Barcelona.  Sounds like the swimming lesson with dd went really well.

Binty - I hope all has gone well with your scan tonight.

B3ndy - hope you didn't have to work too hard this evening and hopefully DH will be in a better mood when you get home

Flower - hope the nasty witch isn't giving you too much pain.

Tracy - yes I think I might let myself get excited now that the nuchal scan is out of the way.  The picture is clear because it was the lovely dildocam and it was a 3d scanner.

Kerry - Did you tell DH about your reading??  What did he say??

Sarah -   at the spare room, my DH thinks our spare room is haunted so he would never go and sleep in there!

Catch up with you all tomorrow.  Am working from home tomorrow so hopefully it will be a lot less stressful.

Jane xxx


----------



## sootycat

hi janie

glad to hear the scan went well - great pickie.

Have you told everyone that you are pg now??


----------



## janie77

Only close friends and family know, but I think I will have to start to tell work colleagues etc as I am starting to show.  My tummy is actually quiet big the doctor told me today that although the baby is the right size for 12 weeks, my placenta is huge which is why I have gained so much weight already.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## sootycat

Glad to hear things are going well for you. Probably best to tell the others at work so that they don't think you have been eating too many pies!! Do your work mates know you have been trying?


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls
everyone ok?

Scratch, bummer about your AF, still got signs of it coming?

Tummy pains have eased now, but got stabbing in ovaries and shooting pains up and down my legs. I HATE endo   Should be ok by tomorrow 

Just going to book a hotel for me and dh for our anniversary in march, just a basic hotel near the derbyshire dales for a couple of nights.  I think we'll need it by then!! xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All  

Scratch - you weren't selfish at all.... bless DD

Flower - You poor thing endo sounds nasty   oohh a dirty weekend with DH  

Janie - Ahhh that's why its a great piccie, the dreaded dildo cam    It must be great to be at the 12 week mark.

B3ndy - You are off my christmas card list now ...fancy giving away those books  

Bubble -  hope you are OK

Binty -   for today

Kerry - How are you today is DBB around  

Sooty, Tracy and anyone else I may have missed  

My parents are holding another charity dinner on Friday night so I have to waitress again   also remember DH had that interview last week?  Well hes been called back for a 2nd interview next Tuesday  

Back later

SarahXXX


----------



## scratch

Morning

No more signs so hopefuilly she has bogged off for a bit. I dont mind her coming early but I would prefer it after Barcelona if yu know what I mean. Fingers crossed though still feel a little "heavy" but oh well story of my life

How are we all?

Binty  Eveything ok chick? 

Flower  Take it easy honey and keep up with the Pk 

Kerry   Hiya chicken how are you today 

Sarah  Are you and dh any better? Me and dh are sort of getting there the gret big stupid prick!! 

B3ndy  I keep missing you  

Tracy,Bubbles and Sooty cat   hiya chicks 

What books are these?? and I was wondering where bubble had gone but maybe her new job wont lewt her skive on here all day


----------



## flowerpot

Meant to say, yeah B3ndy, fancy giving the books away!! I've been waiting for that one to be released for 2 years !!!!! 
Scratch - its the shopholic series, they are Sooooooo funny!  they are a series though so you must read them in order. the latest one has just come out, 2 years since the last one.  They are about Becky Bloomwood and she is shopping and spending mad, really funny!  

Sarah, great news about the call back for another interview, fingers crossed hunny 

I think Bubble said she was slightly overlooked whilst on the net at work and although she was allowed to surf she didnt want her new colleagues knowing about IF etc


----------



## flowerpot

PS. Binty, hope the scan went well, can't wait to see the picture.


Shall we take bets......do we think she is having one or two bubbas?  I think two....


----------



## scratch

i think 2 too as she said she is starting to show already. God that would be wonderful

i am hungry already not a good sign I need to be good as going for our huge meal tomorrow


----------



## KerryB

Morning,

DBB here at the mo so can't talk. Will be back soon.

xxx

PS. I think 2 babies too!


----------



## b3ndy

morning chicks

so proud of myself - i've been up since 7am (had broken suspension thing on my car and it was being fixed so had to go pick it up before 8.30am! )

Scratch - hi ya chick ...sounds like you and me would have been better company together last night....my dh was in another mardy mood and I couldn't be a*sed playing peace maker so another   night. (but touch wood he seems to be better this am) what about yours? have u kissed and made up yet? Fab news for dd and swimming....is she enjoying it?

Sarah - well done Mr S on the job interview - would he prefer this one? (sorry bout the book - we do get quite a bit into work though so if there are any more I'll keep my eye out! )

flower - sorry the witch is giving you gip. Is the weekend away a surprise?

Kerry - tell DBB to bog off and eat some doughnuts! 

Jane - what does having a huge placenta mean?....lots of lovely food being passed onto bubs no doubt. Is it starting to sink in yet though?

Binty - hope you got some good pics for us today! 

bubble, sooty, tracy   chicks!


S
XX


----------



## scratch

hiya B3ndy  Not wuite made up fully but we are on the way. I was in bed for 7 pm last night to get out the way


----------



## binty

Morning

Can't believe it typed a really long post and lost it  

Scratch.. hope dp has sorted out his mood - great that dd lifted her feet off the bottom
Kerry.. tell DBB's to go whistle   for their work
Flower.. sorry witch is still being a pain hope she bogs off soon
B3ndy.. can't believe you are up - what time do you start today?
Janie.. have a nice stress-free day today at home
Sarah.. well done dh on 2nd interview - more waitressing make sure you get some tips this time  

Well scan was wonderful - have one bubba on board saw heart beating - dh nearly fell off his chair and was in shock for the rest of the evening  

The only thing she said was that placenta sack was very large but not to worry and she could even tell I ov'd from right ovary    Don't have the pics today as have to wait to see cons on Monday before they let me have them.

Well best get some work done

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

hiya B3ndy 
nope, its not a surprise, we both know although I've paid for it as my little treat, i saved some money (we have a joint account but just have a bit in our own accounts) to pay for the hotel.  Its only like a travel inn type place but for two nights so should be nice, I've worked out AF wont be here (unless she goes way off cycle even more!!) so plenty of nookie, sleep, eating and drinking


----------



## flowerpot

Ahhhhh one bubba!! I was convinced it would be two!!!
Fantastic!!! I am so happy for you


----------



## janie77

Don't believe it just did a big post and lost it all - thats never happened before - whats going on?

Here we go again......

Kerry - boo hoo to DBB, hope you get on later

Flower - how are you pains now?  hope you are feeling a little better.  Have you booked the hotel yet??  How exciting.

Sarah - fingers crossed for you DH and the interview

B3ndy - you were an early bird today, hope the car is all sorted now.  Glad DH was in a bit of a better mood today

Tracy - hope your not working too hard

Binty - How was the scan??   

Scratch - hope your AF stays ell away until after Barcelona and hope you and DH are friends soon.  Are you looking forward to your night out tomorrow now?

Hi to Bubble and Sooty.

This better not disappear this time  

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Yeah Jane, all booked 
16th March, its our anniversary on the 14th which is a weds so we said we'd just have a meal or something that night then go on the Friday


----------



## janie77

Awww Binty you must have posted while I was typing - so pleased your scan went well and you were able to see the heartbeat, thats wonderful


----------



## janie77

Thats great Flower - I need to get somethong sorted for ours too.  Love anniversaries.


----------



## flowerpot

me too. last year we had a great time, stayed at a hotel in manchester and went to see the Bee Gees tribute, we had such a laugh!!  
We felt a bit naughty spending money with everything coming up but I doubt we'll get a holiday this year so this will just keep us going


----------



## janie77

We went to Guernsey last year - my DH's family were originally from there and its favorite place, we were planning to go a bit mad this year as its our 10th, but not sure now, think we may go back to Guernsey as its not far and will probably be the only holiday we get for a while.

Sounds like you had a great time last year.


----------



## b3ndy

Fab news binty - bet it was very emotional. What's a placenta sack btw? (i dont start work til 12...am pooped already! )

Flower - sounds very romantic hon....it's our 5th this year and last year we got a weekend in Brighton in a 5 star hotel (but it was all free curtesy of dh's firm who owed him for all his travelling last year) but don't think we'll manage it for this one with all the building expense - oh well! How are you going to top the Bee Gees though?

Jane- you at work? or going in later? how nice to be stopping the f***y candles and met now - it'll be nice not to be full of wind!

scratch - when you say you're 'on the way' ....do you have 'picture but no sound?' or are you still not talking? hope it's all ok by the weekend though and the witch stays away!


----------



## sarahstewart

awww thats lovely Binty  

Flower - gosh that only seems like y'day you went to see bee gee tribute  

B3ndy -   shocked to see you on here before midday  

Its our 5th wedding anniversary this year


----------



## b3ndy

you're a June couple too aren't you Sarah? ...and if i remember rightly isn't it your b'day just before mine too?.......you could be my 'third' twin!


----------



## janie77

at the third twin

Sarah - have you got anything planned for your anniversary??


----------



## b3ndy

just been looking to see what a fifth wedding anniversary is and found this chicks - thought it would make you all 

January - Marry when the year is new, he'll be loving, kind and true.

February - When February birds do mate, you wed nor dread your fate.

March - If you wed when March winds blow, joy and sorrow both you'll know.

April- Marry in April if you can, joy for maiden and for man.

May - Marry in the month of May, you will romance the day.

June - Marry when June roses grow and over land and sea you'll go.

July - Those who in July do wed must labour for their daily bread.

August - Whoever wed in August be, many a change is sure to see.

September - Marry in September's shine so that your life is rich and fine.

October - If in October you do marry, love will come but riches tarry.

November - If you wed in bleak November, only joys will come, remember!

December - When December's snows fall fast, marry and your love will last.


----------



## scratch

you lot cant half gossip I only popped out for a minute

B3ndy you make me smile with your "picture but no sound" we have plenty of sound just now the sort I want., But he is trying very [email protected] trying

Binty  Good news chick you and Jane have huge placentas what have you two been eating

Flower  Good news on the hotel the break will do you both good

Still a little apprehensive about tomrrow night. some of the girls here arent the nicest if you catch my drift. But Dad has offered to give me a lift so maybe a few vinos and I wont give a stuff what they think


----------



## b3ndy

i often think men are more hormonal than women at times Scratch - i hope things calm down soon though. 
as for the night out tomorrow - a few vinos is def a good idea - 'beer goggles' definitely help settle me down before a night out that i'm dreading!


----------



## scratch

Beer goggles sound like a plan but I have to be careful as the more I drin the louder I get and that wouldnt be good !!!


----------



## b3ndy

..... - let yer hair down and s*d em - that's my motto!!

right  best love ya and leave ya chicks ...need to go and get showered before work.

catch up laters (and if I miss you before you go Scratch, have a good night!)


----------



## flowerpot

goodness, its our 5th wedding anniversary too!!! we must have all got married in the same year


----------



## flowerpot

does anyone know what 5 years is, ie paper, lace that type of thing?

sod them Scratch, you have as much right to be there as they have.  just be careful with the   One of my mate's hubbies have just lost their job for getting too drunk at the xmas do and showing himself up


----------



## janie77

Have a few drinks chick,it will do you good to let your hair down.  As for the placenta, who know how that happened, I though it might have been something to do with the [email protected] candles but Binty didn't have them so not sure.  I have been eating as normal but taking in a bit more fruit and veg and having at least 2 litres of water and a pint of milk every day - no wonder I have gained a stone!!

B3ndy - I liked your little verse about weddings    See you later, dont work too hard.

I reckon your right about men being more hormonal than us at times.

Right better go and get some clothes on am still in PJ's and there is a man coming in a bit to put a new radiator in the hall and another man to do some re-wiring for the new sky and the stupid enormous telly which DH has ordered.


----------



## janie77

Flower - I think 5th anniversary is Wood


----------



## scratch

Jane watch the milk in take and try not to have full fat. 

See you soon B3ndy take it easy chicken

God I am soooo hungry i could eat a buttered monkey 

Sarah  OMG they sacked him for being drunk. I will watch my p and q's with our lot but the worse ones will be hammered before I even get there they will start tomorrow afternoon in work


----------



## sarahstewart

Wood      [email protected]@dy hell can't I lie and say its something else  

Ahhhh 2002 was a fab year for us wasn't it?  We married on 22nd June and I think B3ndy married on the 2nd which was my hen weekend and it was a boiling hot day  

Yeh B3ndy its my b'day just before yours   3rd twin I could be    

Actually I saw a hot tub in a WOODEN type summer house that I could ask for?

Scratch - a buttered monkey   why should Janie watch her milk intake hun


----------



## scratch

because to much fat if it is full cream isnt good. If you put to much weight on it can lead to diabetes later in the preganacy


----------



## flowerpot

Hmmm what could i have made of wood?! I like the summer house idea   I'll probably get a tree for the garden 

I got married 14th March, but it was hot as it was in Jamaica!!!!  We flew out on the 4th March.  I had my hen night in feb, think it was around valentines day.  22 of us dressed up as schoolgirls!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

awww you had your hen night on my b'day then   

Scratch - thanks hun will remember that


----------



## KerryB

We've been married 6 years this year - 20/10/2001.  I had a list of what each year menas, I'll try and find it.


----------



## janie77

Scratch I'm on semi skimmed.  I am having the glucose intolerance test done again in a few weeks - think my doc is worried about diabetes too.

Sarah - go for the wooden summer house and hot tub  either that or tell him its diamonds or something  

Does anyone know what 10 is?? Ours was 19/04/97.  Aww lovely, wish I could do it again I loved every minute of it.

Kerry hope you can find your list.

So is it Sarah, Flower and B3ndy on all 5 years this year??  we need to think of good things made of wood.


----------



## KerryB

Fifth Anniversary Gifts
Traditional 5th wedding anniversary gifts have a theme of Wood.
A contemporary or modern 5th anniversary gift has a theme of Silverware. 
The flowers associated with the 5th anniversary are Daisies

The Gemstone list shows Turquoise associated with this Wedding Anniversary

The links below will search our database to give you a range of 5th wedding anniversary gift ideas and suggestions for traditional, modern, gemstones and flowers associated with the 5th Anniversary.

http://www.anniversaryideas.co.uk/5th-wedding-anniversary.htm

 Tenth Anniversary Gifts
Traditional 10th wedding anniversary gifts have a theme of Aluminium and Tin.
A contemporary or modern 10th anniversary gift has a theme of Diamond Jewellery. 
The flowers associated with the 10th anniversary are Daffodils

The Gemstone list shows Black Onyx associated with this Wedding Anniversary

The links below will search our database to give you a range of 10th wedding anniversary gift ideas and suggestions for traditional, modern, gemstones and flowers associated with the 10th Anniversary.

http://www.anniversaryideas.co.uk/10th-wedding-anniversary.htm


----------



## janie77

Tenth Anniversary Gifts
Traditional 10th wedding anniversary gifts have a theme of Aluminium and Tin.
A contemporary or modern 10th anniversary gift has a theme of Diamond Jewellery. 


Think I'll go for the contemporary theme and not the traditional  

What on earth could you get if you went for aluminium or tin?

Thanks for this Kerry.


----------



## scratch

good jane i had the Gt test done at 20 weeks but then went on to have diabetes from 24 weeks until the end. Just watch your sugar and fat intake and it can help alot


----------



## binty

Hi all just a quick one

Sarah/Flower.. def go for the hot tub & summer house - you could always give your dh's book shelves  

Janie.. go for the diamonds but get dh a tin of baked beans


----------



## janie77

Thanks Scratch    I have gained a stone since end of October but my doctor said not to worry and we'll just keep an eye on things - she said all the drugs can make you gain weight and its been Christmas too.  Am just trying to be extra careful.

What drugs did they give you when you got diabetes at 24 weeks?

Binty -    Good plan, although I'm not sure I'd get away with that.


----------



## scratch

Jane I was on insulin injections 4 times a day for the remainder of my pg. They tried the diet treatment but bubs wouldnt let my body shift the sugars so I had to have the injections. After the initial shock it was ok


----------



## janie77

Blimey, that was a bit of a nightmare for you.  I will be extra careful, thanks for the tip hun.


----------



## scratch

dont worry about it too much but just be aware that it can happen . i thought i was eating really well but little  thngs can bring it on quicker.


----------



## binty

I've always drunk 1 pint semi-skimmed milk a day hope that's ok


----------



## scratch

the milk should be fine as long as you stick to semi or skimmed. And just watch your sweet and high fat stuff thats all. 

Oh god i dont want to worry you all but if somone hads warned me i might of eaten  differently and it could of made a difference


----------



## KerryB

I probably have close to a pint of skimmed milk a day with porridge and coffee (decaf). I love milk! I'm sure you'll both be fine.

God I wish DBB would [email protected] off!


----------



## flowerpot

Apparently they tell you to drink loads of milk when having IVF, i'm not much of milk fan, i only have a smidgings in my tea and cereal


----------



## flowerpot

really enjoying being back on red herbal tea too whilst not ttc


----------



## scratch

herbal teas are yuk!!


----------



## flowerpot

i like them   especially in work, i have a proper cuppa in the morning then water or herbal through the day


----------



## scratch

I have a highlights choco latte in the monring then a malted hot drink in work and loads of water. And then water or juice the rest of the day.  i have tried the herbal ones but they alway smake me gag.  Roll on thwe weekend and I can have a full fat Mocha from Starbucks yumyum


----------



## tracyb

Hi girls  

I have been off work this morning and I am just heading in now so I will catch up properly later.

Binty, fantastic news that you saw a heartbeat  

I will have been married 7 years this year (1/7/00), what is my anniversary gift??

    I had loads of EWCM today


----------



## flowerpot

woo hoo Tracy - you go girl 

Scratch, when do you fly?


----------



## scratch

6 am sunday morning but it is from liverpool so we have to leave home about 4 am. Not good but I will make sure I have my customary glass of vino before we fly


----------



## flowerpot

absolutely! i have a drinky at the airport no matter what time of the day it is! so when do you get back, i thought it was the weekend you were going for some reason? is it half term next week?
I like Liverpool airport, much easier and calmer than Manchester, its just as easy for us to get to anyway


----------



## KerryB

tracy...

Traditional 7th wedding anniversary gifts have a theme of Copper and Wool. A contemporary or modern 7th anniversary gift has a theme of Desk Set. The flowers associated with the 7th anniversary are Jack-in-the-pulpit

The Gemstone list shows Lapis Lazuli and Onyx associated with this Wedding Anniversary

Exotic 7th Wedding Anniversary gifts & ideas 
Lavish the one you love with a range of gift suggestions that show you really care for them.

Sensual 7th Anniversary gift ideas
Gifts that are intimate and can show that you still have the spark to light their flame.

Thoughtful 7th Anniversary gift ideas
They say it's the thought that counts, these are thoughtful and often inexpensive.

I love herbal tea, especially mint, and there is a new Detox one out from Twinings but its red so probably shouldn't have it!


----------



## scratch

my dad is taking us so iwill probably go back to sleep in the car. We land at midnight tuesday then dd goes away thursday monring so I will be a lady who lunches for a week

We always have a wine and a beer like you no matter what time the flight. It gets you in the mood


----------



## janie77

Am back now - my dad just called round for a coffee.

Tracy - you better get busy with the  

Flower - I like herbal teas too I have been drinking lots of ginger and lemon for the sickness and its been a big help

Scratch - how exciting - it'll soon be the weekend

Kerry - is DBB still there?


----------



## binty

I always make sure I have at least one glasss of vino before flying as I get really nervous  

I've started drinking Elderflower & Strawberry tea the past couple of weeks - tastes really nice one of the girls thought I was eating Harribos as it smells really sweet  

Tracy..   on ECUM
Scratch.. lady who lunches - mmmm that sounds lovely - 4am  
Kerry.. click you heels 3 times saying go away DBB's   well it worked for Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz

Well boss has agreed I can work from home on Monday as have cons appt in morning and gp early afternoon so I would only be in work for 11/2 hrs

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

thats good Binty, do they know your news yet?


----------



## scratch

thats good of them Binty it helps when they are flexible


----------



## flowerpot

anyone heard the news....jane and binty close your ears  ...... a 14lb baby has been born!!! yikes!!!


----------



## scratch

oh god here we go. As dd is away for a week dh said we wont boither cooking we can eat out. So he has rung La Tasca my fave and they are doing each as much as you can for £10 so there goes the diet. i will be huge by the time dd gets back

Never mind your ears what about the other bits!!!!!!!!11


----------



## binty

my neice was 10lbs and I thought that was big


----------



## flowerpot

Oooooooh la tasca, yummy!!  thats really good, for a tenner?!!  whens that then, is it set nights?   sod it scratch, class it as a week's hols, you can get back on it when DD is back


----------



## scratch

Flower it is all day Monday then until 5pm tuesday wednesday and Thursday. and the menu is quite big and you can have as many as you like for £10. I loooooooove tapas oh but it is the Deansgate one as the tc isnt doing it


----------



## sarahstewart

there is a history of big babies in my family my uncle was 11lb


----------



## scratch

omg dd was 7lbs 13 oz and I needed 18 stitches down there


----------



## janie77

OMG - you are all scaring me!!!!  Think I'll put an order in for one about 6.5 lbs, not too small but not too big that it will hurt like hell!!

I was only 5lbs when I was born and my Mum said that was a nightmare!!

Scratch   how many stitches, yikes! Mmmm yummy La Tasca.  Sod the diet as Flower says treat it as little holiday, you will soon get back on the diet afterwards.


----------



## scratch

I am off now chicks

Have a lovely afternoon and a relaxing evening 

Only 1 more day in work yipeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KerryB

Oh ****...DBB not going out. Thats means they are both here all feckin' afternoon! I CAN'T COPE!!!


----------



## janie77

DBB


----------



## b3ndy

and    at the 14lb baby...my dad's eldest brother was a lb short of a stone and was my nan's FIRST bubba!! I was only 4lb 2 and my bro was nearly 5lbs....my dad says he could hold each of us in one hand ...ah!

scratch - see's ya laters chick....have you already had your hair lopped a la 'B3ndy'  ?

Flower/Sarah - I think I'm going to opt for the silverware option for my anniversary pressie....god knows what I'd end up with for wood ...knowing dh he'd say a new window for the extension would count! 

Tracy    for the ECWM - no guesses what you'll be up to tonight then!

binty - good news at the short day on Monday - what a nice way to start the week!

Jane - my dad bought my mum a meatslicer for their first wedding anniversary ...said it would help her cut nice thin meat for his sandwiches   ..needless to say it didn't stay in the house long and he's learnt his lesson since then!


----------



## sarahstewart

at your dad

I won't expect much from DH after all he is scottish (no offence to any scots peeps on the board !)
Dh wanted us to get married on Valentines Day cos he could get away with 1 pressie for anniversary, valentines and my birthday


----------



## KerryB

Most men would admire his thinking with that!


----------



## janie77

I know my DH would agree with that!!    

B3ndy -    at the meatslicer and your Dad's sarnies!


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah!!!!!!!! i'm sure my dh would appreciate it - he's rubbish at remembering dates! (our anniversary is June 3rd btw - nearly there! - god i remember the heat that weekend - i was soooo hot in my dress even though it was off the shoulder...seems like so long ago now!)


----------



## flowerpot

at the meat slicer and Mr Stewart!!! 

I'm going in about 10 mins girls and boss is lurking so if i dont come back see ya tomorrow (FRIDAY!!!!!!!) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry - Sam on the CARE thread on the IVF board has had her letter through for her 1st appt.  £240 for consultation, dildocam and SA.  Thought you'd like to know xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

that's OK isn't it Flower/Kerry  

I will probably be off shortly, talk tomorrow


----------



## scratch

back again.

sarah your hubby sounds like my dad

B3ndy  The hair appt is Sat after the old unibrow gets done. I am thinking about a layered bob that I can stuill tie back told you i would chicken out


----------



## sarahstewart

go for the 'b3ndy' scratch


----------



## scratch

i might just do that she how brave i am come saturday


----------



## tracyb

Been so busy all afternoon so not had much time to read back properly!!

Kerry, thanks for the gift ideas, not too impressed though, a desk set  

Binty, great that your work is being flexible, take all the time you need  

Yes girls, you are right about tonight  , although dh is on lates so won't be home until 10.15pm  

Still loads to do so will try and catch up some more tomorrow.


----------



## sarahstewart

Tracy - ahhh well if your Dh is anything like mine you could be tucked up and sleeping by 10.30pm


----------



## janie77

Sarah - you make me laugh so much.


----------



## KerryB

Thanks Flower..I will have a look. Might book Dr's tomorrow afternoon. Need to read through Care stuff tonight and make a list of things to ask her.

Not long to go....45 mins and counting!


----------



## b3ndy

see ya Flower - hope  you're feeling better tomorrow chick after a good nights (painless kip)

Sarah -    your poor dh....running down his manhood and making him kip in the spare room.. 

Hi and bye Tracy -   for tonight! (we didn't even get off the starter blocks last night - dh was doing my head in!)

scratch - go for it chick - it'll always grow back!

rub it in Kerry - only another 3 hrs 45 mins to go for me!


----------



## scratch

ah well i am already at home cooking veggies for my tea. after all the natter about steam fresh I have got one for tea but adding extra veggies


----------



## KerryB

Don't know whats for tea, DH is probably knee deep in wallpaper - he's striping the walls in the spare room. The last room we can do now, as we have to wait to do teh kitchen diner until we have the money to rebuild the extension. Can't wait to be finished!


----------



## janie77

My entire house could do with a lick of paint - might have to get it sorted in the spring.

No idea what we are having for tea - I think we hare having a treat and getting a take away.


----------



## b3ndy

don't get me started on painting...remember how long it took me to paint our new bathroom..i found a hairline crack in one of the walls this am...I nearly  

veggie curry for me ...fish pie for dh as our 'caterers' (ie my folks ) are out tonight!


----------



## KerryB

Right I'm offski...see yas laters  

xx


----------



## janie77

Oh God yes I remember it took an age.

Mmm, like the sound of both Fish Pie and Veggie Curry, actually might have to have a curry tonight, not had one or ages.


Bye Kerry, have a good one xx


----------



## b3ndy

I'll be glad when all the hammering and bashing is at an end and all the cracks stop   

kerry - have a good night chick!

jane...mmmm I could just kill a chicken dopiaza....am very tempted now! but I shall be good!


----------



## janie77

Mmmm, stop it, I'm starving!!!!

How long has the work been going on for now??


----------



## b3ndy

We were trying to work out the other day - think they started at the beginning of Nov...and won't be done til end of FEb....then the kitchen guys start for another 2 weeks!! so we're looking at mid march for it all to stop! NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## janie77

I honestly dont know how you have done it - not sure I would have coped so well.


----------



## scratch

i leave you for half an hour and your back on food. UUUUUmmmm curry I havent had a take away curry since June!!!


----------



## binty

Hi all just managed to log on had a really bad day can't wait to go home  

Think I'm going to jack in studying now finding it really hard what with so much work etc.

Hope you all have a good evening

Will try to chat tomorrow 

Binty


----------



## janie77

Sorry Scratch - we are very naughty     I am starving and |DH wont be home for ages!!

Binty - go home Mrs and put your feet up - you will be exhausted.


----------



## scratch

awww binty take it easy chick and can you not defer until you have yourself sorted? Seems a shame to jack it in when you have worked so hard


----------



## binty

Think I'm just having a bad time at the mo.

The next assignment is due in for 15th Feb and I need to get info off my local councils planning website but can't seem to get in to download to docs I need so I'm starting the panic a bit thinking I'm going to be up till midnight again on the day its due typing it up


----------



## scratch

try leaving it alone for a day then go back to it when your in the right frame of mind. It can all get a little to much sometimes

Right off to get dd ready for bed then tea and telly for me Dh is on a late


----------



## binty

Off now will try to chat tomorrow

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

binty - like scratch says - see if you can defer and go back to it when life settles back down...it would be a shame after all the work you've put in so far.

Scratch - happy tv watching ..it's the last of Greys Anatomy tonight..boo - hope he's in a good mood when he gets home!

u still there Jane?


----------



## janie77

I'm still here, just been on the phone.  


Binty - scratch is right hun, you have put so much work into it already it would be a real shame if you had to pack it in now.


Scratch & Binty - hope your DH's are both in better moods.


----------



## b3ndy

Right Mrs...I'd better go do some work - just under two hours to go! joy

hope your dh brings you a nice tea to tuck into!

see's ya tomorrow!

S
xx


----------



## janie77

Just popped back to say bye but think i missed you.

Catch up with you tomorrow.

Jane xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning All .....ITS FRIDAY!!!!

Hope you are all OK its a lovely day here today


----------



## scratch

morning 

and thank god it is friday. Except I have this bloomin meal tonight and I am dreading it. But hey ho a free feed

Made up with dh and had some great nookie and af symptoms have gone so fingers crossed the dirty weekend is still on.

I have 69 emails to get through with you lot but I have just had a look at the "phot" looks like a weirdo to me so well suited


----------



## flowerpot

i've just typed a post and lost it grrrrrr.

Its friday!!! 

everyone ok?  what you upto this weekend.  AF pains stopped now, just need it to stop so i can get some energy back!! 

binty, can you defer?  shame to ruin your hard work but of course you have to think of bubbs and yourself xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Scratch you will have to come on line tomorrow and let us know how your night went tonight, with you going away


----------



## sarahstewart

Scratch - I hope tonight goes OK hun   heres hoping af stays away    

Flower - you OK today?  Hope you get some energy back soon.  

Well my baby boy Milton decided to disapear last night....I always see him when I get home as he is waiting for dinner...however I only saw Bowie and Freddie and at 9pm I started to panic and was running up and down the lane with my torch looking for him   he appeared about 11pm....thank god


----------



## scratch

dirty stop out!!!


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls, thank god its Friday   

Scratch, enjoy your meal tonight and your break in Barcelona  

What is everyone else up to at the weekend?

We are going to some friends in Saffron Walden on Saturday and staying over as its one of their birthdays, 6 of us are going out for a few drinks and a meal, I don't reall feel like it but I am sure I will be fine once we get there  

We booked a weekend away for dh birthday in April, we wanted to book a hotel using our Tesco vouchers but didn't know where to go but dh fancied going to the races so I checked what races were on that weekend and we are going to Worcester.  Sarah, that must be quite near you??


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies....

Thank god its friday! And DBB is out! And the sun is shining!

Flower....glad your feeling better hun. 

Scratch....not long to go now! Glad you and DH made up  

Sarah...I would ahve been worried too, I bet he was out with the lads hunting mice and birds!  

Tracy....I'm sure you'll be fine when you get there honey. Worcester races sounds good. I love going to Chester races, such agood fun.

Janie....how's you today? Your ticker seems to be moving very quickly! 12 weeks has flown by!

Binty...it would be a shame to throw away your hard work, I agree with the others, see if you can take a break hun.

B3ndy...you on lates missy? Did you get a nice tea??

Well DBB2 has just gone out for an hour so I'M FREE!!!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

TRacy - not too far at all really    about 45mins drive.  If you get chance pop into Malvern its really nice to potter around   and not too far from Worcester


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry Kerry we must have posted at the same time   hooray for DBB being out!!!!!


----------



## scratch

good job the ^cow ^ is out and it is friday woooohoooooo all we now is B3ndy


----------



## binty

Morning

Sarah..  I bet he's go a girlfriend the dirty stop out.  Mine are in most of the time now they don't like the cold or wet
Scratch.. Enjoy your meal tonight and have a fab time in Barcelona   - great that you've patched it up with dp and AF seems to be staying away.
Flower.. good to hear your feeling better
Bendy.. was dh in a better mood when you got home
Kerry..   DBB out - did you have a good evening
Janie..  hope dh got you something fab for dinner
Tracey.. I sure you'll have a fab time when you get there I'm the same

Got home to a mess last night    dh has decided to put spotlights in the bathroom ceiling so he's got to lower it first and also he's putting the in the kitchen so he's got to take up the floorboards in the bathroom.  I ended up going out the play darts last night and left him to it  

Got home about 11:00 and he'd cleared up   - well there is a first time for everything.  Just hope he's going to finish most of it off today so he can start tiling at the weekend.

Decided to keep going with studying had a chat with dh last night and he's going to get be some documents I need from the local council today as I can't get them on-line.  I was just going into a fit really as I've got just under 2 weeks to get the assignment done.  Guess I'll be studing this weekend.

Bosses are both out till lunch but have some work to do so will pop on when I can.

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Binty...had a nice evening thank you, caught up on some Sky+'d TV then watched Skins. DH has put a dartboard up in our utility room, he's obsessed at the moment! Glad you feel sorted about your course. I'm sure you'll get your assignment done.


----------



## scratch

I love darts too


I am off to sunny spain a viva es spania!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

what is it with darts my dad was putting up a dartboard too last weekend  

Scratch - you will have a lovely time


----------



## scratch

very therapuetic. Just imagine some ar'ehole and throw the darts. It works for me!!!


----------



## binty

great one


----------



## janie77

Morning All

Only just been able to get on, its all a bit mad in here this morning - I am sat in the dining room with the entire contents of the living room all around, I may be stuck in here forever as its pretty impossible to get to the door at the moment.

Sarah - Milton is a dirty stop out - glad he came home in the end though

Kerry - hurrah to DBB being out today   .  Yes my ticker is going along quiet quickly now - in some ways it seems like its taken ages to get to the 12 weeks milestone but in other ways it has gone quickly.

Flower - glad the nasty AF pains are a bit better now.  

Scratch - enjoy your dinner out tonight and don't let any of those nasty women upset you - you will look fabulous!!!  Have a great time in Barcelona too.

B3ndy - are you on lates again

Binty - Hope DH gets the lights all finished today so he can get on with the tiling - my DH is rubbish with any DIY stuff.  Ended up with a Chinese take away last night - naughty but very nice.

Tracy - I'm sure you will enjoy your weekend away once your there chick.  The races in April sounds good too.

Hi to Bubble and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## binty

Gone mad here so going to log off for a bit chat later


----------



## KerryB

I'm bored!


----------



## janie77

I'm tired!


----------



## scratch

I am hungry but no change there then oh and bored I have finished my work and not worth starting anything else now. I could be at home straightening my hair


----------



## KerryB

I'm looking for artwork for the wall as you go up the stairs at home, very difficult. I'm surrounded by art catalogues every day but cna't decide what would look good!


----------



## flowerpot

I'm here but boss is about!!! he is going to a meeting at 12.30 so will eat my lunch then and chat


----------



## scratch

my boss has just gone to M and s because she cant decide what to wear tonight. SO I have made a hot chocolate and eaten my cereal bar and am now skiving


----------



## flowerpot

he's just gone off somewhere!!  Scratch you going straight from work or home first?

might be meeting dh at the TC later, because he's been on a health kick (for IVF and he is doing the 10k manchester run in May), all his work suits and shirts are hanging off him so he needs smaller ones

I sympathise with all the house renovations some of you are having, when we had our bathroom done i swore never again!!!


----------



## scratch

no I have to go home first and collect dd fromn school then get her ready for her party and then dh will take her while I get ready. I am meeting my work mate at 645 in town but I have already decided I wont be staying late we are out tomorrow nite with dd and I still have loads to do and an early start in the morning. Just going to get my free feed then I will be out of there

Flower  My dh is like that. His jean size has gone 3 ins god knows how the amount of junk he eats at work


----------



## flowerpot

Natasha has just replied to me on another thread, she had a scan last night and her blasted endo is back  so she's got to have another lap on 13th Feb before her March IVF. If its not one thing its another. lets hope that them lasering the endo etc will give her a boost for the IVF   
I have a horrid feeling I'll end up having another lap before my tx as they spotted dark masses thought to be endo on my last scan.


----------



## scratch

it could do everything good. A good old clear our before everything starts. the only time I got pg naturally was fafter a d and c


----------



## KerryB

Why do men lose weight so quickly and we struggle! Not fair! 

We've only got this spare room to do then thats it for now. Until the extensiona nd kitchen   I want to get all the little jobs done though that we ahven't yet finished. Like where DH fell thru the ceiling we havent painted it yet after plastering! Sealing round the windows etc etc.

Poor Minxy....like you say though Scratch, might be good having a clear out before tx.


----------



## flowerpot

yeah true.  
Sorry if anyone has emailed me on hotmail, it says i've got loads of messages but i can't get any further into it to read them


----------



## flowerpot

- remind me!! i havent got my info, just the strip of tabs, when do you take met, before, during or after the meal?


----------



## scratch

sorry cant help you there chick never taken it


----------



## flowerpot

hopefully kerry, sarah or jane are about   ta chick


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - I take mine after my meal (if I take it before or during I get very sicky) hmmm you may have a few emails then !!!!  

Scratch - incase you leave when I am not about...hope tonight goes OK and enjoy Barcelona


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks sarah, think I'll go for it now   Yikes!!!!  peppermint tea at the ready ha ha 

scratch wot time you leaving?


----------



## scratch

thanks chuck i only have 45 mins left and I just want to go now as bored rigid. Been playing solitaire and my eyes have gone funny


----------



## janie77

Flower - I take mine after food the same as Sarah, I get sicky if I take it before.  I stopped my met yesterday and it felt really weird not having to take it after meals.

What a shame for Minxy, as you say tough the lap may give her a boost before the treatment in March, lets hope so hey.


----------



## flowerpot

well i've taken it now so lets see.  I found it easy the first time round but after a break for hols i just couldnt agree with it. like kerry said maybe now i'm not on clomid as well it might be ok.  i'm scared what to eat now, i remember last time eating lots of tea and toast!!! oh and bananas.


----------



## janie77

yeah, me too.  I have eaten so many bananas because of Met that I have completely gone off them now!


----------



## flowerpot

i have about 60 emails  that i can't open....wonder who they could be off


----------



## sarahstewart

just read post about minxy bless her


----------



## scratch

right ladies I am out of here now. 

flower  take it easy with the met

Have awonderful weekend chicks and dont chat to much remember I have to catch up on Wednesday

Love ya all
s xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Have a wonderful time 

and enjoy tonight, sod the lot of them, you are better then they are remember that!!!

try and get on line and tell us how it went

See ya chick, love you     xxxx


----------



## janie77

Aww Scratch I missed you.  Have a lovely time tonight and a fantastic time in Barcelona xxxx


----------



## janie77

OMG the new sofas which have cost me a fortune have arrived and they wont fit in the house!!!!!!!


Aaaaarrrrrghhhhhhhhhh if DH doesn't get home NOW and sort this out think I might cry


----------



## b3ndy

howdy chicks

Scratch - looks like i've missed you again - but you got my text - have a fab time tonight and in Spain....(make the most of the duty free! ) catch up next week!

flower - I always took met AFTER my meals...but if it doesn't agree go and see your doc about the slow release met...a pharmacist mate of mine told me about it and then I told Jane and my dad and their back bottom probs have been much better since (hope I'm not putting 'words in your mouth' Jane! )

How we all feeling today then?

Kerry - is DBB back? sounds like your dh has got a nice long list to work through (I've got mine at home treating wood for our new fireplace!!  )

Sarah - you should start charging your folks for all the waitressing you're doing for em! what's the occasion tonight?

Holy poo about the sofas Jane - does dh work far away!!!! is your dad about to help? don't you go moving anything! 

tracy + Bubble - howdy chicks!  

nothing much going on for me this weekend - trying to get some jobs done whilst dh is still at home (btw - he was in such a good mood when I got home last night I got flowers and     )


----------



## KerryB

Bye Scratch...have a fab time tomoight and in BArcelona sweetie  :- 

I had a horrid met experioence this morning for some reason! Not like me. I don't ten to get sicky anymore, just a bad tum!   Anyway, think my lemon & ginger tea helped.

B3ndy...get you with flowers and   !!!  

Flower...You'll be fine sweetie, just ease your way into it.

Sarah....your picture is back! I love that one!

Janie..Oh no, what a nightmare hun! We had a mare getting ours in when we moved and had new ones delivered. In fact its a good job we had moved as they wouldn't have fitted in our old house!   Is DH on his way home?

Guess what....DBB has just arrived back! Silly . Was meant to be out all bleedin' day! Ruined my Friday afternoon!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Boooo - make up an 'appointment' for her to URGENTLY attend!!   

were you feeling pukey earlier then Kerry? I don't miss those tabs one bit..i was glad when they said from my results i didn't actually need it.


----------



## flowerpot

oh no Janie!!!  can you not get them through the doors you mean?

Hiya B3ndy 

just spoke to dh, i'm going home for a quick tea then were going to the TC tonight about 7pm when the traffic has calmed down.  i can feel a spending spree coming on tut tut!!


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...Met   hun. Only had a piece of toast with low fat PB!! 

Flower...Ooh spending spree, not had one for ages!


----------



## flowerpot

I probably wont get anything, i'll feel guilty. but dh needs some work stuff, he looks ridiculous in his big clothes.  i can't read my hotmail properly and i have about 70 messages!!!!!  if i cant get in will try and get ontomorrow hope there is nothing important


----------



## b3ndy

treat yourself Flower - you deserve it! (lots of   more than anything on the emails   )

you ok now Kerry?


----------



## flowerpot

awww kerry, poor love 

i've just got into one at least "WHY" - but i think i've missed something about B3ndy's dh and a nickname


----------



## tracyb

Sorry girls, I have been so busy again, I have not had a chance to catch up  

Scratch, enjoy your meal and Barcelona.

Jane, must feel strange stopping the met, hope the sickness is easing too.

Binty, don't study too hard, you must rest too!!

Flower, hope the TC isn't too busy tonight

Sarah, enjoy your waitressing again!!

Kerry, DBB how dare she come back!!!!  Your afternoon will go so slow now  

B3ndy, glad dh is in a good mood, hope you have another good evening tonight  

I think we will have   again tonight and I think that will be it for another month, so I guess I am on another 2ww


----------



## flowerpot

Tracy


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...yeah fine now. Just going to have a WW yogurt to quash my cravings!

Tracy.....  hun.

Flower...bless DH in his big clothes! Not sure what that email was...can't remember!


----------



## sarahstewart

just a quick bye no time to chat   hope you sort sofas janie

glad you like pic kerry tried to put one of my cats on but wouldn't work  

flower - its not b3ndys DH


----------



## tracyb

I hope everyone has a good weekend and hopefully I will have more time to chat next week


----------



## flowerpot

see ya Tracy and Sarah  xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Tracy..hang in there..this could be the one!

  at the emails Flower - i'll pm you....they must all be out of sync


have a top weekend Sarah! and don't work too hard tonight!...and you Tracy - have a nice time at your friends!


----------



## flowerpot

thank goodness B3ndy, i'm well


----------



## KerryB

Sarah honey, enjoy waitressing  

B3ndy..I get your emails in a funny order! Its   Or I get peoples replies before I get your email through!


----------



## flowerpot

kerry, i've tried to pm you the info you want but it won't let me, i will forward you the email with the info on, i assume thats what you want x


----------



## KerryB

How  ! I hardly have any messages in my PM box! Yes thats the info. Still not  heard back from my PCT! Hopeless! Will try and ring them next week.


----------



## flowerpot

ah it might have gone through then, it just threw me off so wasnt sure if it had gone through. i've emailed you too.  I did have to mither mine a bit, you might be as well to email her again.

Will say  girls, i'm here till about 3.55 but i want to get everything packed up and pots washed, traffic is always murder on a friday i hate it so want to get a move on.

Have a lovely weekend 
xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Have a lovely weekend sweetie   Enjoy your spree tonight


----------



## KerryB

Offski soon..think I'm the only one left!

Have a nice weekend girls  

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

see ya chicks - sorry - am sort of 'here' but things gone a bit (.)(.) up at work...just what I need on a Friday afternoon!

have a good one peeps!

lol

S
xx


----------



## binty

Looks like I've missed you all


----------



## janie77

So sorry I suddenly went AWOL and then didn't come back - was having a total mare but got it all sorted, had to get DH to come home from work   and he sorted it all.

Anyway just wanted to say hope you all have a fab weekend (especially Scratch on her dirty weekend in Barcelona  )

love you all loads
Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Morning chicks
everyone ok?
I hate Mondays !!


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning!!!  Me too Flower  

Its been a lovely sunny weekend thou and I got loads of gardening done  

Hope Scratch is enjoying Barcelona


----------



## KerryB

Morning lovelies,

Good weekend, too quick though! Got some stuff done but nothing yesterday as DH was sanding walls, there is a film of dust throught the whole house! Not worth clenaing until he's finished decorating! My excuse anyway!

Back soon, DBB2 just shouting at one of the lads.....


xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

look how quiet it is without Scratch AND B3ndy!!!!


----------



## flowerpot

chatterboxes they are 

   I'm now on day 4 of Met and ok so far!!


----------



## sarahstewart

oh thats good hun....I seem to be fine on mine was only poorly the first two weeks I even had a curry on Saturday and no problems


----------



## janie77

Morning everyone

Just logged on.  I hate Monday's too and I have loads to catch up on with not being here for two days last week.

Flower & Sarah, glad your both doing OK on the met.

Kerry - Hope DB isnt working you too hard.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Jane   hope you like the new sofas!

Sarah, a curry, thats good.  i was very scared over the weekend just waiting for something to happen.  Was convinced the chilli sauce on my subway last night would effect me in the night but it didn't. had a bit of gurgling on saturday after tea but a peppermint tea settled it.  did you wait a week before increasing?


----------



## KerryB

Janie...She's out thank god! Dont work too hard missy!

Flower...found that link I was after about Cheshire/Manchester PCT funding http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76790.0 DH had saved the email I sent to him. Glad the Met is going ok. I love Subway, and they are low fat. A 6'' Veggie is only 3 points! (no cheese)

Sarah...  They are chatterboxes!

I stocked up on vitamins at the weekend. Spoke to the lovely lady in H&B and I am now on Pronatal, Vitamin E and Co Enzyme Q10. Plus Met!! Dh is on Wellman, Zinc, Selenium with A,C and E, Vitamin E and Co Enzyme Q10! We're both rattling!  She said she had a lady who used to come in with fertility issues and she started taking vit e and was pg in a couple of months. Worth a try!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

great stuff kerry about the vitamins   will check out that link now, any useful info on it for you?  The only things i want but havent yet is co enzyme, was it expensive in H&B?  thats good 3 points for a veggie, i had the chicken with salad and cheese and chilli sauce


----------



## flowerpot

just had a look kerry, looks like cheshire pct is like mine then that you lose an NHS go if self-fund


----------



## KerryB

I wouldn't think the chicken would be that high, better that fish & chips! Ont he Subway Napkins it has calories and fat content, you cna work it out from that. Or in your eating out guide. The Q10 wasn't expensive at all, quiet reasonable. They ahve loads of offers on, the Selenium ones were onlty £1.99 each so I bought 2 boxes.


----------



## flowerpot

think i'll have a trip to H&B!! 

I lurve subway, dh wanted a chip butty but i'd sooner have subway. I love the chilli sauce   Better go and warm my soup, hungry now!


----------



## KerryB

Me and Dh love Subway too, just so fresh and lovely. And the salad is always so nice, with a bit of ceasar dressing on!  

I know I'm getting hungry now too!


----------



## flowerpot

i said to dh if we had the time and patience you could make one at home but just chopping all those ingredients would drive me nuts!!


----------



## KerryB

And it never tastes the same when you make it yourself! Like when you make salad its not as nice as when someone else makes it! They are yum though!


----------



## flowerpot

very true!


----------



## flowerpot

i think we might have to change the name of this thread, to ex-clomid or something, i think peeps think we're old !!


----------



## KerryB

Your right! We should ask Suzie to change it...

"Ex-Clomid Chicks" or something similar. Do you think we should move to inbetween tx?? Start an ex-cliomid chicks thread there?


----------



## flowerpot

Ex-clomid chicks is a good one, or we could move, shall we p/m suzie and ask or if you see this suzie


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh I agree i felt rather   earlier when reading a post as obviously some people see 32 as ancient  

Flower - I waited 2 weeks before upping my met  

Janie - How did you sort your sofa problem out?

Kerry - Iv'e been taking vit e for years hun   I take so many its a joke...I had my false nails taken off last year and my natural nails are so strong and long (they never used to be) it must be all the vits I take!!!!

Off to make lunch


----------



## flowerpot

i think peeps think oldies is our age rather than it being we have been forever which we have. thanks sarah, i think i will leave it at least a week


----------



## KerryB

I think your right girls...shall we wait for Scratch to come back and speak to B3ndy and decide from there?

Sarah...I might stop having my nails done too, save some money! And like you say all these vits will help with strong nails.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey I am really an old fart then at 35!!      hey you are as young as you feel ..age means nothing            

Cat x


----------



## KerryB

I'm a baby then at 31!


----------



## flowerpot

i'm half way at 32


----------



## janie77

Sorry, got busy again, am trying to squeeze in as much work as possible then I can do half day on Thurs and have Friday off - well thats the plan but who know what will happen.

Sarah - yep eventually got the sofa's sorted, they are nice, but not very practical with two cats  

Kerry - well done with the vits.

I'm 36 in May so I am ancient  

Are we moving??

Off to make some lunch - back in a bit


----------



## flowerpot

we're having a vote jane when scratch and B3ndy here, were just feeling a bit lost i think     We're all going together though, nobody gets left behind


----------



## sarahstewart

what are your sofas like Janie?

We got a vax y'day cos I am paranoid on my house being clean   cos we have 3 cats...DH vaxed our bedroom and its so much cleaner !!!  Loads of cat hairs were deep down in the carpet it was gross


----------



## flowerpot

don't you think this sunny weather makes you want to spring clean? everyone in our close on saturday was out cleaning their windows or tidying the garden.  roll on march when the weather starts picking up


----------



## janie77

Oh thats ok as long we can all move together - I would be lost without your girls  

Sarah - they are chocolate brown leather, think the leather was a mistake as its really soft and am now paranoid that the cats will scratch it.  They are good and I don't think they would do it on purpose but just bing up on them, their claws will mark the leather so I have covered them in throws and now it seems a bit silly to have spent a bomb on beautiful sofas just to cover them up  

My cats were so freaked out by all the new smells, I had to go and get them some special spray stuff and a plug in with kitty pheromones from the vets to calm them down.

The vax sounds like a fab idea, I get cat hairs everywhere too and it always seems like they malt even more at this time of the year because the heating is always on.

Flower - yes your right, I cleaned the windows on Friday and made an attempt at sorting out the wardrobes on Sauturday - I cant wait for the good weather to arrive


----------



## sarahstewart

I swept the backyard and did gardening  saturday and y'day I did loads of cleaning so yes it prob does    I love the sun  

my cats love being outside although I am scared of them getting bird flu now  

Janie - we bought a brown leather sofa last year and our cats havent scratched it (they are good aren't they?) my cats are like that with new stuff ...do you use feliway?  They are much cheaper on-line than at the vets BTW


----------



## janie77

yes thats what I got from the vets feliway - I have never thought about getting it online and it is pricey from the vet.  Your cats are good.  Mine don't go out, they are house cats and have never been outside except when they have to go to the vet.


----------



## sarahstewart

Janie I will check where I got mine from and let you know, I need to get somemore anyway.....I tried to keep Bowie in as a house cat but he was so obvioulsy an outdoors cat it was cruel to keep him in and we live in such a quiet hamlet (yep not even a village  ) 

Freddie and Milton love being outside too but this time of year bowie and freddie stay in more at night and milton is the dirty stop out. ( I must stop talking so much about my cats!!!)

Have you thought about when the baby is born?  It worries me that my cats will be well put out and at the moment they have full run of the house etc


----------



## janie77

I wish mine could have gone out but we live on such a busy road. Its sounds so lovely where you live.  I got girls and they have never really wanted to go out - we put them in the garden when they were kittens and they were terrified.  Even now if there is a window open, they hide under the bed or behind the sofa.  I am a bit worried about how they will be when the baby arrives as they are so spoilt - they are 11 this year and they have been like our babies since they were small.


----------



## flowerpot

awww bless them all. I love the names sarah that your cats have, bless 

Jane, no way chick, we are not leaving you behind missy, even though we might be inbetween/ex clomid, you are inbetween - inbetween BFP and birth


----------



## KerryB

Thats funny!

Wish Max was a house dog, he loves going out and is a menace to society, he had a fight yesterday with the dog next door! Not good!


----------



## janie77

and getting fatter by the day!!!

Oh dear, is next doors dog injured  Naughty Max.


----------



## KerryB

She was fine, in fact she gave more to the fight than Max did! He was very quiet afterwards, might have shown him he can't be so grumpy!!


----------



## janie77

Poor Max, he must have been sulking afterwards.

I am so bored weith my work - it was all going so well and I was getting through it all and then I had lunch and now I cant be bothered.

Wonder what scratch is up to in Barcelona


----------



## flowerpot

My work colleage is off to Barcelona on Weds, wonder if its still cold there


----------



## KerryB

Wish we were off somewhere. Good enws though, DH has said I can change my car and we're looking at Mini's! Woo Hoo!


----------



## flowerpot

woo-hooo! love the minis!!


----------



## KerryB

They're cute aren't they. Just want somethng more reliable, we've had so many problems with mine.


----------



## janie77

We've got a mini at work - its fab, you'll love them Kerry.


----------



## flowerpot

yeah really lovely

just voted for the Brit awards best single http://brits.co.uk/vote/


----------



## tracyb

Afternoon girls    Been busy again today  

It would make more sense for us to be on Inbetween Treatment but be called Ex Clomid girls.  Old me....never!!!!

Kerry, my friend has a mini and loves it

Jane, don't over do the cleaning!!  It does seem a shame to cover up your new sofa's, I am not really sure what to suggest.

Flower, great that you are coping so well with the met.

Sarah, is it tomorrow that you are seeing your consultant??  Or am I going mad??!!

Scratch is on Barcelona, but where are Binty and B3ndy today.....

We had a good time at Saturday's, although one of my friends got very drunk and apologies if this makes anyone feel ill (don't read on Jane!!) but she was sick all over her dinner in the restaurant!!  It was not nice!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Oh my god the poor girl! Hilarious but horrendous too!


----------



## flowerpot

oh god the shame! i take it she was drunk?


----------



## janie77

eeeewwww yuk - imagine being sick in your dinner, thats horrible................but funny too    How embarrassing for her!


----------



## flowerpot

we went for a curry once and my friend fell asleep in hers!!   then woke up about an hour later and asked for a G&T !!


----------



## janie77




----------



## tracyb

She was too drunk to be embarassed and thought it was funny the next morning!!  I was just in shock, it was so strange as it came out of no where and she didn't make any noise!!  I felt sorry for the waiter who had to take her plate away!!


----------



## flowerpot

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## sarahstewart

that reminds me of when I looked after my nephew when he was about 5...he started coughing at the dinner table and threw up in his dinner and it splatted all over mine and DH's    (DBF as he was then!!!)

She must have been well drunk tracy!!!! 

Janie - bless your cats   make sure you give them lots of love when baby comes along   my friend had a baby last year and she found her cats snuggled in with baby in the cot she was soo worried as she had shut the door and they pushed the door open and got in the cot    My cats can break into rooms in our house as our doors have latches and they know that if they keep knocking the door the latch will lift!!!!!!  

Flower - Awww I am glad you like my cats names....some people say they are a bit weird   we call bowie 'bowie hendrix' as he can play the guitar with his teeth  

Kerry - is DBB back?  ooohh a mini


----------



## flowerpot

Some of the FF's on here have got fab names for their pets!!


----------



## KerryB

Loving the G&T story!  

Bless your boys. Max is clever too, and I think he can tell the time. He knows exactly when he should be fed, and where all his toys are hidden!  

I was once sick on a packed train in Sydney on my way to work! Not funny!   And it was only my second day. we'd been out for a session on sunday night, I woke up late and felt dreaful, lugged my ass to work and that was my punishment!


----------



## flowerpot

that sounds like something I'd do. How come the best nights are ones the night before work!!


----------



## KerryB

God had so many of those! When you know you shouldn't drive cos you had so much to drink! We've had some heavy nights over the years!


----------



## janie77

Its scary when you think about how many times you've driven your car to work after a heavy night  

My cats don't have very exciting names, Poppy (because we got her on Remembrance Sunday) we actually call her Poppy-Dog because she pants like a dog sometimes and she can fetch a ball if you throw if for her and Holly because it was DH's fave girls name - now he wants to call our baby that if it is a girl, but I have told him no chance as we cant have 2 Holly's in the house and beside I am convinced we will have a boy.


----------



## sarahstewart

I was sick on a brand new PC at school !!!!!!!  That was the olden days when we only had one PC to a class!!!!!

Janie - Milton is a name DH wanted if we had a baby!!!!!   so I gave it to the cat so if we do ever have a boy it won't be called Milton!!!! 

Where is b3ndy today?


----------



## flowerpot

has B3ndy emailed anyone? i'm still having trouble with hotmail

will be going in 5 mins girls, have a lovely evening 
off to the gym! 

xxxx


----------



## janie77

Sarah - fancy being sock on the only PC in your class.....eeeewwwwwww    

Milton is a lovely name.  Don't know where B3ndy is today?  Hope shes ok.

Flower - bye hun, have a good one xxx


----------



## KerryB

Don't know, she's not off today is she?

Bye Flower


----------



## janie77

Have just sent her an email.


----------



## sarahstewart

Oh let us know if she replies

We already have our names ready for when we FINALLY have a baby!!!!!  

Flower - have a nice time at the gym....I am sick of this place bunch of feckers


----------



## KerryB

I'm so tired today, I was yesterday too. Not had a particularly strenuous weekend either. Must be PCOS....

I have my names picked out too. Although two have been used by friends sister so they are out! One was my grandma's name too.


----------



## janie77

All our favorite names have been used by friends now so I have no idea what we'll do    We have a lot of girl names that we like but no idea on boys

Sarah - you do make me laugh with your "bunch of feckers" comment


----------



## KerryB

describes my lot to a tee!


----------



## sarahstewart

Sorry but its always me here to sort their sh it out   god I need a holiday but we can't book one cos of treatment  

must log off  

Love you allXXXX


----------



## KerryB

Night Sarah.

We need a holiday too....feels like forever since Portugal last June!


----------



## janie77

Bye Sarah - dont let the feckers get you down


----------



## KerryB

Gonna log off now and pack up. Can't wait to get home, I'm freezing! 

Love ya's

xxx


----------



## janie77

Bye Kerry have a good one xx

Have heard back from B3ndy, shes ok, just laying low today but will be around tomorrow for a good old chin-wag.

Is it just me now........


----------



## janie77

Off home now, cant wait to put my feet up 

Jane xxx


----------



## Suzie

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83788.new#new

XX


----------

